# St Barts Part 17



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Hope everyone is doing well?

Ginger good luck for tomorrow.    

Ronnie how are you and DH doing?  Has your   sunk in yet?  It's so great to see that everything we go through is worth it in the end and who knows it maybe twins!!  When do have a scan?

Sue how are you feeling?  Any better?  Good to see you can't even cancel an appointment with ease now.  How's Buff, is he home yet?  I'd miss my cats like crazy if they weren't here.

Hellie I hope your cold is getting better.  

Maddy all most back on the rollercoaster.  How are you feeling about it?

Kyla hope your Nana and DH are on the mend.

Hello to everyone else.

I'm doing fine, Bart's signed me off work for 2 weeks so I'm taking it and I really don't feel guilty, is that bad?

              
Take Care all

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal

How are you keeping? You sound in much better spirit than when we both had our 2ww last year.  It's been almost a week now..what have you been up to? Are you keeping yourself busy?

I love the dance!! 

Don't feel bad about not feeling guilty about being signed off - you have to look after yourself & if being at home is for the best, then so be it!

No, it still hasn't sunk in yet..I did another peestick today as it was my official test date & the 2nd line came up immediately when my wee hit it & it's about the same darkness as the control line.  DH seemed happier after seeing that! Men!  

Twins would be great as I'd need a C section following my op to have my fibroids removed. My scan is booked for Wed 22 March. 

  PUPO PUPO     PUPO PUPO   

Ginger - Good luck tomorrow. I'll keep an eye on this board at work although I can't post.   

Hope everyone is well

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

PUPO girls.....

         

Thinking of you Ginger-nearly there!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well-sorry to be short but feeling rough tonight  

xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, just a quick one tonight...

I still have the cold so another day spent in bed. It MUST be getting better by tomorrow!  Will phone work in the morning to tell them I'll probably be off next week as well - hope they're OK.

Good Luck tomorrow Ginger - fingers crossed.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Sorry you're not too good tonight..what's wrong hun?  

Hellie - Sorry your cold isn't better yet..tomorrow...! Tuck up warm & stay in bed..you 3 are in the best place.  

Ron


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening Girls

Maddy - are you ok - why you feeling rough - is it just the end of a busy work day?  or is it the anticipation of starting again?

Hellie - keep working on get rid of that cold - with the weather outside you are in the bestest place, so don't feel bad about not going out.

Cal - I don't think you should feel guilty about being signed off at all - be thankful for it and enjoy yourself - work comes round again before you know it.

Ginger - good luck for tomorrow - post when you feel ready.

Ron - just as well twins will be great cos I can't split that boy or girl now.

Hello's to everyone else.

News from HQ here - well Buff is stil in hosp and expects to be there for the best part of this wk - final answer depends on a blood test they are waiting for as to actually how long she stays for - but she's in the best place and she is reasonably ok - certainly far better than she would have been here - actually I don't think she would be here now.

Take care all - and rest, rest - even if you are not 2 ww.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Has Holby finished early??  

Buff is in the best place..poor thing..at least she is responding to the antibiotics - she'll be back with you in next to no time! 

Kyla - How's your nan?

Nicky - How did you get on at Bart's today? Hope they gave you the answers that you needed & that you're happier starting again.

Looks like that woman lost her court case to keep her embies - poor thing, I feel so sad for her.

Take care all

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I had to rec'd Holby cos BIL phoned and then I thought I better phone IL's to let them know I've sorted BIL's birthday pressie.

Nicky - yes hope it went well today - and they filled you with optimisim  .

It is sad for that woman that lost her embie battle - makes us feel better and proves we do have DH support.  She says she is going to fight on - but there must only be a limited number of places left to go.    She also has appealed to her ex to change his mind - don't think that's going to happen - if he hasn't changed his mind yet.

She has 6 embies

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Apparently she's got until October when her 5 years is up. Didn't she go to the Court of Human Rights?  If so & she got turned down, where else can she go?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes she went to the European Court of Human Rights and now she is going to Grand Jury of the European Court.

On a pos note - if she gets to tx it's going to seem really cheap.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I really hope she can achieve her dreams.

Good night - Have a presentation/meeting from 9-3 (cross-over into DH's territory at work!). DH said he'll be by my side & look after me tomorrow!

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope it goes well - bless DH - he's trying to look after you    So I won't hear from you ?.

I am just waiting for bed to warm and camomile tea to cool down and I will be gone to.

zzzzzzz

Sleep well everyone

x


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

How are we all doing? Hope you are all well??

Well I had my chat with the nurse today & feel a lot better now, there wasn't really a lot they could tell me about what happened, just that my body didn't hold onto the drugs like the average woman's body would!! & that they need to try & find a happy medium with the drugs & doses they give me. & definitely not coast me!!
She also said everyone there is well aware of my case & that I will be closely monitored this time....( I feel like a scientific experiment   )
I have all my drugs ready to get going again, all I have to do now is wait for AF to arrive, which I'm pretty sure is here now (sorry TMI   )
So then I will start on CD21 , not CD2 as she 1st told me.

Ronnie - how you feeling hunni? after your good news, sunk in yet??
I was also listening to the radio today about that poor woman that couldn't have her embies put back in, thats awful, I felt like crying for her...( I am a bit emotional lately) xx

Anyway take care girls, chat soon,
hugs & kisses to you all
nicky xx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Just wanted to give you an update.  

Fran has had her baby girl at 9.08am this morning, she was a couple of weeks early but still weighed in at 8lb 11oz.  She's been named Teagan Kate.  

Take care and good luck all those on the 2ww and going through it at the mo.  
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Leanne - HURRAH










Thanks for letting us know Fran's exciting news, if you spk to her pls pass on our congrats and best wishes that all is well.

Sue  x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Ron - congratulations, I'm so so pleased for you, it really gives us all hope that it can happen.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pg.

I've had my info sesion today and I'm doing a medicated FET as my cycles are 40 days + at the mo, all ready to start when af arrives at the end of the month.

Kyla, Sue, Cal and everyone else I've missed hope you're all ok.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi girls

Well, I just thought I'd let you know that I'm pregnant!!!! We got our much longed for  this morning and I really can't believe it! I know we've got to be cautious and wait for a scan but OMG - it actually happened!!

Wishing you all the very best of luck

Ginger xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow this board is really turning!!!!!

Ron and Ginger you both did it!!!!

  

Congratulations to Fran-a little girl how cute   

Sounds like she was a good size even though she was early...

    

Its so good to hear all this good news xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ginger

Congratulations - well done - take it real easy, look after yourself and listen to what your bod tells you it needs to do - sleep! 

Paula - welcome back and good luck with the FET, bring on the AF dance ?

Hellie - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

Cal & Hellie - hang on in there - your turn soon. 

Kyla - you really must be right the turn has arrived and those waters of Fran's - well they come true to.

Hope everyone has a good eve.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ginger - YES!!!!! Many congratulations on your  !!!! Has it sunk in yet?? How many tests did you do?

Girls...this is it..the tide has finally turned..we're in for a   ride now..def due one!!!!

Good luck to the 2ww..    PUPO PUPO  

Maddy - Hope you're feeling better today.

Hellie - How's your cold?

Leanne - Thanks for passing the wonderful news about Fran's daughter.  Hope she didn't have too tough a time with her - she's huge!!!

Paula - Not long now till you go again..are you excited?

Nicky - I'm really pleased that you got on well at Barts today.  They will not let anything happen to you this time round. 

Off singing tonight..1st time in 3 weeks..hope I don't fall asleep in the church!  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Well done Ginger - that's fantastic news!

I'm starting to feel a bit better today (still blowing my nose like nobodys business though). Hope this is the end of the cold finally.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi

It's so great to see this thread with some good news, what a great day.  Many many congratulations Ginger and I know I've already said it but I have to again say congrats to Ronnie too and Ronnie just remember my BFP came up before I'd even put on the cap and it wasn't as dark as the control line and you know the rest... would be great if you are a fellow twinnie.  I have to say try to relax and enjoy it, I've been totally paranoid and in denial for most of this pregnancy as I've been too scared to believe it's happening and now it's nearing the end I'm regretting it - much easier said then done though when us ladies go through what we go through to get there.  

By the sounds of it Fran had a bit of a rough ride and has to stay in hospital a few days, it was a forceps delivery and Tegan had a little trouble breathing to start with, Fran has 3rd degree tearing which just makes your eyes water to think about but I'm sure all of that pales into insignificance now she has her daughter.  I've got all this from the 3rd trimester board and it all seemed to happen to us quite quickly, probably not for Fran though.  She was having a few cramps and twinges all day yesterday and then today she's not been around so we were thinking it was unlike her and then at lunchtime we got the announcement.   Have to say makes me glad I'm booked for a c-section though    

I'm going to bed a happy lady tonight, all this good news today has put a big smile on my face 
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS GINGER AND DH, Bart's have done it for you.     

Well done Fran and a big welcome to Tegan.  Must say that tearing sounds nasty.

Good to see more good news. Lets hope it keeps coming.

Hope everyone else is doing well, just a quick one as DH wants to play (on here that is) 

I'm still sane which is good but this 2ww is dragging.

Speak soon

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow!      

Fran - CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of Teagan!!!!!

Ginger - CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!!!!


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh dear I’ve got a problem, I’ve been working things out to get a rough idea of when et will be and its gonna fall around end of April which is our year end which means I have to be in work because of getting all out invoices out, I’ve asked my boss if this would be a problem if I just needed one or two days off and he said yes, feel really down now as it might look like we’re gonna have to wait until May now.  But I was wondering, as it’s a medicated cycle do you think they could just keep me on the meds a bit longer so it takes me over to the beginning of May for ET, like maybe do the sniffing for an extra week or so, what do you think?

Anyone that’s had a medicated cycle can you tell me how long each stage took.

Any help would really be appreciated.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula - not sure if my opinion will help - cos I done my medicated FET privately at the Nuffield and they seem to do everything differently from Barts - Kyla may have a better answer, but not sure she was med.

Anyway, I took Progynova pill and had to increase the dosage over a set number of days.    But the day that they suggested I have ET was the day DH had a really, really important mtg (alledgedly), so they said no prob, just take the pills for a extra few days.

I think the best advice for you is to ring Barts and spk to them and see how flexible they can be - as they are not relying on the follies being ripe and harvesting needed in a window, then there should be a bit of movement - but ideally you need it to happen as close to your ovulation day as poss.

Good news - Buff came home today and she seems much brighter and more mobile - she's home on trial with a check up on Sat - but I think we (well the Vets) have cracked it.  What was the prob - it was a allergic reaction to her booster vac, the manufacturers had changed the formula - we are not aware of the long term effects on her at the mo.

Her bill was £800 but fortunately the drug company whilst not admitting liability are picking up the bill as a goodwill gesture.  

Hope everyone is well and feeling good (inc. Helly)

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Paula - Sorry hon, I cant help here. My FET was natural as I have a regular 27 day cycle. I agree with Sue, give them a call and see what they say. I cant see why they wouldnt just extend it slightly.

Sue - Good news on the drug company picking up the bill.

Am having the AF from hell this month so far and not feeling at all good. Grrrr


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Paula

I see no reason why you can't delay things - my ET was medicated, the difference was the embryos were fresh. I started HRT on baseline scan day and I guess you could just stay on the sniffer or take the HRT for longer to either delay boosting your lining or start to boost it and HRT for longer to maintain it? I hope your clinic can advise so you're not too stressed out.

Cal and Hellie - how are you both doing? Staying sane I hope .......

Nicky - I'm glad to read you got on well at Barts and hope you feel you're in good hands.

My early scan is 23rd - very early to see a heartbeat (4 weeks and 1 day) but early ebough to establish that the embie(s) are in the right place. Barts only do early scans on a Thursday and I can't go the next week ..... so I have another 2 weeks to wait for that, maybe then I will be able to breathe easy and feel confident.

Thanks so much to all of you for your good wishes, and I send you all the same positive love and thoughts

Ginger xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ginger - if I remember correctly they will see a heartbeat, cos that is one of the reasons for the scan, others being to see how many you have and that they are laying in the right bed - you will be 6 wks.

2 wks since last AF + 2 ww + current 2 wks.

My DH comes home today

Spk later

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I've had a cracking idea!!!! 

I've been asking DH about his new test - he was a bit too busy, wasn't sure of when he could go cos it was up to London and was going to book next wk - then disappeared to Canada .......

Suddenly realised we have our fllw up at Barts on Weds - so I've booked him in for his test - he's going to have such a surprise when he gets home from Canada - later.  

This will make you laugh too - my hairdresser (who is a friend) asked me how DH was, I said I thought he was fine but he was away, explained that he had been due back but had to stay on longer - she says "do you think he is staying away cos of what's happening to you?"    I could get paranoid


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Does Bart's carry out the new test that you want?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ron - don't be silly - absolutely not.  

We have to go to Wimpole St.  so we are going to need a day up there - so next shock he needs a day off  

It's getting better.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Blimey! I wouldn't like to be in your house when you tell him!!!!!! Maybe you should wait until he's over his jetlag


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Hope we are all keeping well.

Sue I like your style and I'm sure your DH will realise that you've done him a favour, as he'll only need 1 trip to London and not 2, he may even thank you!  Good to see Buff's back home and on the mend.  How are you doing with everything?

Hellie I hope your feeling better now.

It seems that I'm having the longest 2 weeks ever and as in the past I've got to the end of the 2ww without AF showing up I'm trying to enjoy my time off and remember PUPO.  
I went to visit my best friend yesterday (she's due in 3 weeks) and it was lovely to catch up and feel normal, if you know what I mean.

Have a great weekend everyone.  A weekend dance for us.

                    

I have way too much time on my hands!!

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal - Love the dance!!! Are you testing next Thursday? 

PUPO  PUPO       PUPO   PUPO  

Ronnie
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Cally, I agree that the 2ww seems to be lasting for ever. Over half way there now - testing Thursday.

I'm feeling so much better today so am looking forward to a good (relaxing) weekend.  Still haven't shaken off the cold completely and still have the chesty cough but not going to let it get to me any more.

Hope you all have lovely weekends.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Have had a busy, busy week this week!!! And am so tired!!!

Love the weekend dance Callie, here's one for you and Hellie...

 PUPO          PUPO  

Hope you all have fab weekends xxx

Ronnie I see you have put your BFP on your sig-guess it must be starting to sink in now xxxx

Sue will be interested to see how you get on at the docs lab-Dr Zhai wants DH to go for some tests there!! But she didn't ask for the sperm d fragmentation test that you're getting done wondered if we could request that ourselves-is that what you've done?

have great weekends everyone xxxxx

Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Maddy - They work you far too hard in that place of yours!   When are you starting again?

I half got used to it but it's just so weird still! I think once I've had the scan on the 22 March it'll become more real.

Hellie - Glad to hear you're feeling better. Hopefully it won't be long before you make a complete recovery.  Where I work, there are 6 people off with this flu bug - 4 of them are directors & sit at my end of the office.. 

Cal - Not long now until you & Hellie test   

Sue - Hope you had a lovely reunion with DH yesterday & he gave you loads of massive cuddles!    Hopefully he's brough you back a   !!!!!  

Kyla - Hope you're not suffering too badly from AF pains today. 

Ginger - How are you feeling?

Paula - Sorry can't help - had a natural FET. Have you given Barts a ring?

I spent 2 hours yesterday watching the 1st part of Pride & Prejudice (the Colin Firth version..mmmm...). But then realised that I forgot to tape the 2nd part.. 

Have a lovely day everyone

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls & How are we all ??

Maddy - hope you can find some time to rest and do fun things this w/e - who says teachers have it easy knocking off at 3.30  
As for DH's dna test - it was our IVF Doc that mentioned it and he gave us a form - I then had to contact the clinic to make the appt.  They did ask who the consult was and did I have the form.

Try calling them it's 020 7307 7373 M - F 8.00 - 7.00 and Sat 9.00 - 5.00.

Hellie - glad to hear you are recovering - don't rush back to work too soon tho, just in case.  Really need to rest to fully recover.

Cally - excellent dance - hope you enjoyed visiting your friend and her she has feelings in her waters too.

Kyla - how are the AF pains - do you think they are Endo related?

Nicky - hope you are doing ok - any sign of starting again soon?

Ron - blimey it says you are a BFP ! - OMG how did that happen?  

Buff's just had a VET check up and she is doing quite well - she has a slight limp which is the rheumatoid arthritis and will hopefully right itself soon - VET was explaining to me about auto immune probs. etc LOL -  Just need to monitor her for next few days when injections start to wear off as she may need to go back for a top up.    Poor Billy is so put out he had got used to his new happy life of me and him and now everyone's come home  

DH has brought his cough home with him,snores all night and takes up all the bed   - I got cuddles for leaving me to deal with Buff, for Ron's, Gingers, Fran's news.  As for pressies I got a jar of mango jam, a blue sweatshirt and dinner out last night.

For me I don't think the Provera is too kind to me - my head is still not great, my tum feels unsettled, I get thirsty and feel nausea's and I still seem to be having the abdo pains - I think the cysts and AF are starting to get ready - so hope it's not timed for Weds - up to london!

Gosh I've nattered   - Enjoy today.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Oooh, I have that on DVD. I just love the BBC version. I bought the recent one the other day too and its just not the same. Keira Knightly does okay but nothing beats Colin...

Sue - I hadn't thought of that (AF pains being Endo related) I suppose becuase I didnt know I had any before...
Glad DH gave you lots of cuddles last night.

Had Megan & Archie overnight (my neice and nephew). Its the first time they have stayed over on their own. Quite a hard night for me as we went to my cousins wedding first and she is 14 weeks PG. She works at the hosptial and I saw her there when I was in for my early scan (but I hid so I don't think she saw me) when I had the Ectopic. I would have been around 20 weeks by now if it had been a normal PG. Sitting downstairs listening to them giggle over a DVD was harsh. I hadn't realised how much I still hurt from that.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening girls,

Kyla sending a big hug your way, you've dealt with everything you're been through so well and its bound to pop up from time to time, little things remind you of what could have been.  Even now I find myself thinking how we could have a 2 year old if things had been different.  It still hurts long after everyone else thinks your over it and who else would remember the due date that never happened.  
I bet your a great Aunty and Uncle and hopefully soon you'll be a great Mum and Dad as well.

Sue it must have been nice to get all those cuddles, better than any present.  Though saying that I liked Ronnie's idea of bringing rudolph back for you.

Ronnie I hope your taking it easy and being spoilt, I'd really milk it if I was you!!

Maddy you work to hard, hope your having a relaxing weekend to recover.

Hellie great to see your starting to feel better.  Not long now.   

We went to the zoo today rather than shopping and I really enjoyed it.  Wasn't too busy so I didn't have to push the kids out the way to see!  

Take care

love Cally


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

Hope you are all having a good weekend?

Congratulations to Ginger on you BFP, I'm well happy for you hunni xxxxx
& ronnie too, i think I said congrats to ronnie before? I get so confused with what I have posted  

Ky - I hope you are feeling ok hun, after having your niece & nephew? Give me a call sometime if you feel like a chat xx

Sue - I'm hoping to start D/R in a couple of weeks, I had af show on Wednesday so I'm on the countdown    Hope all is ok with you hunni??

Helly, maddy & cal - hope you girlies are doing well, let me know how things are going?

Paula -  hi hunni, i haven't really chatted with you b4, but i hope you are doing ok, what stage are you at hun? xxx

Take care girls, will catch up soon
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girls

Kyla - I liked the newest version of P&P..Keira was very good in it but I didn't take to Mr Darcy at all..I watched the 1st part of the BBC adaptation & loved Colin Firth as Mr Darcy..period dramas really suit him..must to the costumes!!!  Just found the DVD on CD-Wow for £7.99 yippee!!!!

It's always difficult when family members/friends are pg & we have to watch them get fatter by the minute.   

How do you cope with work colleagues (which I find the hardest to deal with as they're there in the office everyday)? Do you try & avoid them like the plague? 

Cal - How are you doing?  Sounds like you've had the whole 2ww planned. Not long now for you & Hellie. PUPO PUPO   

As for milking it with DH..mmm..you must be joking! I don't think it's 'real' to him yet - hopefully will become more so after the scan. 

Nicky - Ooo..not long now until you go again.  I think Maddy's timing is similar.  Maddy when do you start again?? 

Have you worked out a timescale with the nurse?  Will you have to go in more often?

Have a lovely day everybody.

Ron
x


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

WOW!!!  Wot a lot has gone on

Ron and Ginger - Congratulations, that is fantastic news, so so pleased for you and brilliant for this board - we needed some good news.  You must both be over the moon - its fantastic.

Fran - Congrats to u too, sorry you had a bit of a tough time, but great that your beautiful little girl is here and u can really enjoy her now

Leanne - not long to go now, hope you're feeling OK and getting some sleep in preparation for what's to come!  

Sue - glad that Buff's back and OK, hope you are alright and head's not giving you too bad a time

Hellie and Cal -  Not long to go to test now, hope you're feeling OK and not finding it too hard - these days are the worst now.

Kyla - Hope you OK, u must be feeling a bit raw still, been through a lot and it does affect you.  Must say I've had a few moments with sisters' and friends' babies and yet haven't been through what you have.  Good to let your emotions out though, all helps I think and it will gradually get better and hopefully with a bfp later on.

Maddy and Paula - won't be long now and u will be back on rollercoaster.

Take care everyone, have a good day and really pleased that we've got some excellent news on this board - the tide is turning!!!

Lots of love,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Kyla - I completely understand, Fran and I were due to start Barts the same day 31 Aug, the rest is history - so I am feeling it at the mo. too and no doubt Heather will in a couple of wks time cos Leanne was her cycle buddy.

I am sure my DH is not alone - but he has this "great" lecture about why put myself through it and torture myself remembering all the dates of the ET, BFN etc - I can see his point but we do.

We just have to be strong and hang on in there - the reasons are out there and we just have to work harder to find them, you will get there.

For now I suggest this:

a group 








- cos only choc cake will do








- cos our DH's don't








- get those handbags out for a good time.

It's just a rough patch - disadavantage of the tide turning for those us still in limbo.

Sue x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Afternoon. Feeling ropey today - DH was kind enough to give me his bug from last week so Im tired and have a cough and cold and aches etc... Boring...

Nicky - Thanks honey, have no voice at the moment but will definately catch up later in the week when I feel better. 

Ron - Luckily no-one else I work with is in this boat. Most are already mum's (of school age kids) and the only other young-ish ones (who might have kids) are either single or just divorced...

Cally - Thanks, we are the only Aunty and Uncle they have as my BIL is an only child and I just have the one sister. They are such cool kids but it was a bit harder than I thought it would be (emotionally I mean). Im glad Im not the only one still counting off dates and stuff.

Heather - I think we all do it from time to time. Added to the fact I feel like crap I just wasnt coping as well as I normally do. Someone suggested councelling to me recently but I dont know if I could - feels like admitting defeat somehow.

Sue - Loved your little suggestion. Got the hug, will go on the hunt for chocolate in a minute but dancing might have to wait until I feel less woozy   You're right - its a rough patch. As much as I'm over the moon for Ron, Fran & Ginger it's always hard feeling left-behind. It seems to happen all the time. Especially as my borthday next week is also our 4 year ttc anniversary (man I wish we had started that a month later). Thanks for joining my pity-party. Time for us to catch that wave for sure.


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Kyla

I'm so sorry to read that you're having a tough time at the moment. I know it's made more difficult when others have good news, and there are reminders everywhere you turn. Hopefully your bug will clear up soon, and you feel a little better by the time your birthday comes.

Why do you feel that going to counselling would be like admiting defeat? My only regret about counselling was that I went 4 years after my ectopic, and not sooner. I hadn't realised just how deep the pain was until I started to talk about it.

If you do think about it I hope it is a positive experience for you. The BICA website might be worth a look if you feel strong enough http://www.bica.net/

Ginger xxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello all,

How's Monday been for you all?  Not working too hard I hope.

Kyla hope your feeling better today.  I think counselling is a very personal choice as we all deal with things differently but it doesn't mean admitting defeat, if it helps then why not and you'll never know if it helps if you don't try.  OK reading that back it's not much help!!  Hopefully you'll understand what I'm trying to say.

Hellie how are you feeling today?  Hang in there, it's not over till that fat lady sings.

Hope everyone is keeping well.

I'm still sane and not thinking about Thursday (yeah right).  
An interesting fact for you all - we test on the 16th of March 06 and I started sniffing for our 1st cycle on the 15th of March 05 so that's 3 fresh cycles in a year and a day.  Yes your right thats not interesting.  This time last year we were so excited and if I'm honest thought we'd be parents by now or at least expecting, how naive.  Instead everyone around us has had babies or fallen pregnant.  

Take care all.  PUPO     

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Evening Girls

Kyla - sorry to hear you are feeling rough - hope it goes soon.  No, no, you are not admitting defeat - you are being realistic, sensible and human admitting that times are not great and maybe you need a shout for help.    You could say going for IVF is admitting defeat on ttc nat - it's just being a grown up about the situ.  You are strong but at times you need someone to help you - now is that time.    Talking to DH, family, friends, FF may help but maybe it is not enough.  I would certainly try counselling even if you talk yourself into one session to try it - and if you don't get on maybe you need a different counsellor.    We can't always be brave.

You are not alone either, I think there are a few of us here that are secretly feeling them same as you with regards to the latest good news - whilst we are as plsd as   - we are turning knives inside.

Cal & Hellie - you are doing really well and you are going to make it, so hang on in there - we won't mind if you give in on Weds  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are really ok.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi,

Well after a bad day yesterday when I felt really negative I've been much better today.  Decided to take advantage of the 2nd week that my GP signed me off for, so won't be back at work til next Monday.  Phoned work who were fine - they said I should go by what the doctor says which is fine by me!

DP has decided to take Thurs morning off work to be with me whatever the result of the test. I was very touched by that.  He has definately been a lot more sympathetic to the whole treatment process this time - I think he realises how much this all means to him as well.

Anyway, off to bed now.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope you are all ok-sorry to have not been around much lately - don't know why but just having a down time and didn't want to put a dampener on all the good news on here recently xxxxx

Also Hellie and Callie I am thinking of you loads this week-just keep on thinking PUPO xxxx

       

 to you all xxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hope your appointments go well tomorrow Sue.

Maddy hope your OK


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

I posted too soon 

Maddy sorry to see your feeling down at the moment  , but if we don't understand how your feeling who will?
We're all really pleased for the girls and their BFP but like the girls said the other day it's hard being left behind.  You can't help wondering if it will ever be us posting the news we all hope for.  I really hope that one day we all get the results we dream of.

We all deserve it.      

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - I'm so sorry that you're feeling down hun.  

Cal & Hellie - Not long now till you test - how are you both feeling?     PUPO PUPO   

I'm really sorry that mine & Ginger's BFPs & Fran's recent birth have caused upsets. If I had a magic wand, I'd give each & every girl on this site a BFP because we all deserve it & all our babies would be the most loved in the world.

If it'll make things easier, I'll stop posting here for a while but will still be keeping an eye on your progress. 

Take care all

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie I'm so sorry I didn't mean for you to think you've caused upset.  I'm mean 100% that I'm pleased for you and Ginger and Fran, please don't think I not.  I feel really bad to think I may have given the impression I'm not, please don't stop posting we still need your support.

I'm so sorry, if it hadn't been for you and Sue on our 2ww last year I'd have gone bonkers.  I know that if we could we'd all give that BFP to each other.

Please forgive me Ronnie.

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh bless xxx

Cal and Ron thank you so much for being there and to all you ladies you have been a great support to me over the past few months and I just knbow you'll all be here for me in the next few weeks. I'm just feeling down because I'm so scared of another BFN-just not sure how I'll deal with it xx

Ronnie whatever you do-DO NOT disappear, we all need each others support-I just am scared that I may never get to tell my own good news.

Please post tomorrow and let us know you're not going anywhere

Loads of love and friendship

Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Please don't leave. It wasn't my intention to upset people either, I was just mentioning that I was feeling depressed about everything at the moment. I am happy for you (just unhappy for me) and of course you must stay.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning xxxx

Just wanted to check in and see how you all are xx

Cal and Hellie-not long now xxx You girls have done so well on this 2ww-will soon be over xxxx 

I'm thinking PUPO for you both...

            

Sue hope you're ok Hun xxxx

Kyla   sorry you've been having a tough time-I feel the same as you about counselling-will chat more later...take care xxx

Ronnie-please post today xx This wouldn't be the Barts thread without you xxxx

Lots of love 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

We must be strong -

It is difficult times - I guess we can all cope when we have bad news cos we are all tog, but we are here for good news - so it's good the girls post to tell us cos it gives us hope.

Maddy you may not get a bfn cos things are going to be different - with Dr Zhai, the acu - what's happening with Dr Beer.

Kyla, I think you should consider counselling.

I am off to London in an hour for my Barts experience.

Spk later - you will get through it - trust me, I have a million times.  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Sneaky post from work..just hope I don't get into trouble but this couldn't wait till tonight!

I nearly cried when I read all your posts this morning.  I'm really really sorry to have upset anyone unnecessary..it wasn't meant either..I just thought the best thing was for me not to be around because you were all feeling a bit down caused by recent events.  I know you're all really pleased for us.

We all deserve to get BFPs. Just remember that.

Ooo..I'm not explaining this very well, am I..but I'm pleased you still want me! I really need you all at the moment too.

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ronnie, 

We still want you and I'm so pleased to see you still want us.  I was so worried I'd upset you which is the last thing you need at the moment.  

 for us all.

Take care

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning Girls

Had a bad night's sleep last night - kept thinking about tomorrow's test.  If I was like that last night, what am I going to be like tonight?  I've slept really well throughout the 2ww until last night but I guess it's getting a bit close now.

Not long to go Cally - think this is going to be a very long day though!

Hope it all goes well today Sue

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal - You didn't upset me..I just felt bad & didn't want to cause anyone any upset!!!  

I need you all so much!  

Hellie - Not long now..hang in there..  

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ronnie - Sorry you cried this morning (although I bet with your hormones it's not so hard right now!). I'm glad you are staying. We all still need each other, no matter what stage we are at.

Sue - I decided to look into counselling further, although not the Barts ones (in case I got that awful woman) but my work offer six sessions with a local counseller (which they pay for but are not privy to) and HR are sending me down a booklet tomorrow to see what it is all about. Im nervous about broaching it with DH though as he is much more stoic than me and I'm not always sure he understands how upset I get.
How did it go up there today? Who did you see?

Cally & Hellie - It's the ''Final Countdown'' (que dodgy 80's perms). I'll be on first thing tomorrow having my Weetabix to check up on you both so be sure to post early okay? Good luck to you both!

Nicky - How you doing honey? Was that AF last week? If so only about 2 weeks until you downreg again isn't it? How are you feeling at the moment? Has your boss got any easier, I hope so.

Maddy - I'm glad I'm not the only one. What is your next step now? I can't remember? Are you doing FET with me?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Just come back from London - so this is a me post.

DH's test happened and now we wait.

Barts was with Mr Al Shawaf - whom I've never seen before and actually is quite nice and friendly.

He suggests I do a FET and I choose whether it's a med or non-med, both need 2 ww bombs.   He said the non-med may work cos I may be over reacting to the drugs.   It is poss. if I request it that they would thaw all embies and then refreeze leftovers - there are risks.

He also queried that I maybe I should think about getting my tubes rechecked in case they are leaking cos that can cause toxics and kill implantation, so will need to spk to local trust.     Never heard the poss. that my tubes may leak 

He wanted to do a Progesterone blood test today - but told him about Provera so can't.   I need 2 free months before I start any tx.

As for NK cells he said it's a poss. that some girls are affected but who and how to treat he doesn't know - he did suggest if I want to go that route again I will need Humira or IVIG, and I will need to go elsewhere.

He did suggest blastos - which is being allowed to grow an extra day but I would have to go elsewhere.

Also suggested chromosone testing but again have to go elsewhere.

Other than that he says there is nothing else that they can do or they would change.   I felt sorry for him cos he knows of all these techniques and technology but sells it to us elsewhere - suggested places are ARGC, Bridge Clinic, Care Nottingham.

Kyla - well done for investigating counselling and if work offer it, grab it.  As for DH tell him it's your call and you need to do it, and admit you are clearly not as brave as him - my DH says don't say anything.

Kyla you and Maddy are certainly not the only ones and Cal & Hellie - don't feel bad about posting your good news, you've got to tell us.

Have a good night.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ron I’m glad to see you back xxx Don’t think of going anywhere again xxx  

Hellie and Cal I have been thinking of you both lots today and hope you are both doing well, when you get into bed tonight just keep thinking PUPO. I am hoping and praying you get the best news in the morning xxx        

A little update  on me – I have been down regging for a while now, my legs are certainly showing the bruises, I’ve actually got my baseline scan next week. I am just hoping and praying everything is ok. The surgery has certainly controlled the blood loss which is wonderful!!!!!  

I know I have been down lately and I am just concerned and out of my mind if I'm honest even contemplasting the thought of another BFN-for the first time though I will have you girls to support me through  

Sue you're right I am seeing Dr Zhai for this one although nothing has happened with Dr Beer yet-to be honest all this gets really expensive so I'm holding off until after the FET, then will get straight onto it xxxx

Kyla how are you doing Hun xxxx I really think you have every reason to have your down and low moments-you have handled everything so well and it is only natural that you have times of complete sadness. The worst is to think of what could have been xxx i know you mentioned about counselling/therapy and this is something that I have always avoided feeling as though it is admitting defeat and showing that I'm not coping. But just recent;ly a very close friend of mine said that to her therapy is not the end of the road but the start of a new one. Who knows whether I'll ever give it a try.....

Anyway this one's for Cal and hellie.....

        

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow looks like we were posting at the same time-am I right to think then sue that he is suggesting that you go elsewhere

I'm interested in some of his suggestions IVIG?? Is that linked to the NK cells or the immunology I know Dr Beer does this but in the States has to send his patients out of the country because its illegal in the US!!! not sure that that fills me with enthusiasm for it!!

Also Sue how much was DHs test today?? And how did the whole thing go?? Was it fairly painless-Dr Zhai has not specified that specific test but she will if we want it-will have to get the form changed next week!!

Well done on the counselling Kyla xxx I think its brave to just admit you need help xxx I have no idea how to find a good counsellor and also I'd rather see someone local rather then trekking to London and back!! i agree with Sue on the whole DH attitude-I swear most men are ostrich's when it comes to IF!!!  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Evening

Well we've just had dinner and I don't want a late night tonight so this is my last post until tomorrow. Feel strangely calm now - maybe I got all my worrying done last night when I couldn't sleep?

I'll let you know how it goes.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Girls

I just thought I'd share my counselling experiences - if it helps - I hope it does.

When I went at first I was mostly curious. I had just been told I could have no more IVF but honestly I felt fine most of the time, mostly angry and sometimes tearful, but coping. So, out of curiousity I tried the counselling. Well, my eyes were opened. On my way to the first appt I was wondering to myself what would I have to say, how would it sound etc. Once I started talking, and crying, I realised just how deep and old the pain was, and I continued weekly sessions for almost 4 months, by which time, even though I didn't know it, I was ready to start looking for an egg donor.

DH didn't come with me - and I was glad - I was afraid that my pain and grief would scare him - he's pragmatic , mostly a non-talker and calm. But he did listen when I made my own discoveries, and he was very supportive. I did ask him if he thought it would help and he thought not.

Before being referred for the Donation treatment we had to have joint counselling at the clinic - and he surprised us both and he loved it!! We went to 3 sessions together and he really opened up, he really listened and he understood more about my feelings.

It was the best treatment decision I ever made and I will go back at a drop of a hat if I ever felt the need to talk. 

I do hope that you are all doing well, and that tomorrow morning brings much longed for good news

Ginger xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girls

Kyla - Well done about deciding on counselling. My brother had regular sessions after our Dad died & he found it most useful. I guess it helps that you're talking about your most innermost thoughts to someone who isn't going to judge you. Glad you're not going to see that mad woman in Barts..you'd prob just end up laughing at her during your session!!!

As for crying..yes I'm crying over everything at the moment...I just cried whilst watching 'No Angels' on C4 where this woman's bf left to go for a job in Oz!  

Cal & Hellie - Wishing you all the luck in the world for the both of you tomorrow.  I'll also have my PC on pre-breakfast waiting for good news.    PUPO PUPO   

Maddy - You poor thing, being covered in bruises already! At least you won't have addn ones as you won't be stimming this time around!!! I see you're having acu with Dr Zhai. What is he treating you for? Is it specifically for IF or does he generally relax you as well?

Sue - Sounds like the doc at Bart's gave you food for thoughts.  It is a shame that they're not more innovative, them being a teacher hospital & all. Maybe they go for quantitiy over quality??

Nicky - How's things?

Speak again tomorrow

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Callie & Hellie - I bet you are up as early as I am! What's the news ladies?


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Girls,

I can't believe I'm writing this but it's a BFP for us.  I'm in shock.  It's very early days but hopefully the clexane will do the job and keep this one.

Hellie I really hope it's good news for you as well.     

Thanks for thinking of us.  Will be back later when I'm more awake.

Have a good day 

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Callie congratulations to you Honey xxxx   

Helly hope you have had good news this morning too xxxxx  

Sorry to be short but off to work early this morning xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Whooohooo!!!!!      
Have to go to work now but well done Cally!!!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal

Wey hey!!!!    

Many congratulations on your   

I'm soooooooooooooooooo happy for you hun. I bet you didn't sleep much last night! 

Lots of  

Hellie - Good luck sweetie.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello, still in shock -   for us too.

more later!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie

WOW WOW WOW!!!!!!!!!!!   

Many many congratulations on your  

That's such amazing news!!!

Lots of   to you too

Ronnie
xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

That's fantastic news - a bumper crop!!! Congratulations both of u,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal & Hellie

  - I hopd DH's spoil you and treat you to something v. nice.

V. plsd to read your news - so glad that you felt you could post it.

The tide has turned - so the rest of us should just get our acts tog. and get up there. 

So we have tears all over the place, bfp's crying for us, we are crying cos of the bfp's - what a state we are in.

Have a good day


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hope you all don't mind me poking my nose in again but just noticed all the BFP's for Barts recently.  Many many congratulations to you all.  Keep em coming.  xxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Cal & Helly OMG Congratulations!!! What a turnaround for this board... Barts seem to be back on form again.  I'm so pleased for you both and wish you a happy and healthy few months.  It goes so quick!!! 

Kyla, I too had counselling a couple of years back.  I thought it was great and would do it again in a heartbeat if I felt the need.  Its surprising how many people you start talking to that say they've had it.  I was a bit like Ginger, was going more out of curiousity and on my first session I felt really ok and wondered what I would talk about, etc.  But once you start it's like everything just poors out of you and you don't know where it comes from, some real deep rooted unrelated things came out of me.  The best thing is having someone tell you that your feelings aren't silly, they are justified, you're not mad and they're saying things not because they are things you want to hear like a friend or partner could but they do it in a way that makes you just realise in your own mind and helps you to accept things and move on.  I had 6 sessions combined with hypnotherapy and would recommend both.  It's a good decision you've made. 

Sue, Hevvy, and Kyla - I know you're all chuffed to bits for the BFPs but I think you're all justified in having some   for you too.  

Maddy, good luck for your baseline scan next week. 
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon girls,

Thank you for all your support, I know it's hard for some of you at the moment and I understand why.  So your support means even more.  

Congratulations Hellie, it's great news.  Have Bart's phoned yet?

Sue your appointment sounds like it went well and he had plenty of ideas, it's a shame they don't do any of it.  Have you had chance to think about what to do next?

Kyla well done on deciding to look into councelling, you'll never know if you don't try and if it you decide it's not for you, you won't have lost anything.  

Maddy try not to worry about your tx, your trying different things this time so why shouldn't you get a different result, it's hard but try to stay positive, I really think it helps and remember we're all with you.

Heather how are you doing?  Have you started up on your own yet?

Ronnie how are you feeling?  Is it next week you have your scan?

Bart's have phoned and we got our scan on the 6th of April, so for me the next 3 weeks are going to be worse than the last 2.  Just so happy to have got a positive.

Thanks again girls

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Crikey what a day!

Hellie - Congratulations to you too honey!   

So, we stand at: 50/50 now as a board. Pretty good stats considering where we all where this time last year.
Fran = Mummy
Leanne, Ron, Ginger, Callie & Hellie = PG 
Sue, Me, Maddy, Heather, Paula & Nicky = Wanting & Waiting

I called the counselling service today but people kept walking by my desk so I think I might wait and call them during my holidays. I have 4 days off work from the 27th so I might call then. That way if I get upset (probably a given) I wont have to face anyone.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow Hellie-congratulations to you too xxxx 

Lets hope those   keep on coming xxxx

I really can't believe how much this board has changed xxx

Lots of love Maddy xxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the congratulations - it really means a lot to me.  Apart from DP you were the first people I told!  It all feels a bit surreal at the moment - keep looking at the test to reassure myself that I didn't imagine it!

Barts phoned and my scan is also 6th April - 9.30am. What time is yours Cally?  I agree that it's going to be a difficult 3 weeks but I'll be back at work next week so hopefully that will take my mind off things.  Don't think I'll completely believe it until I've had the scan as it's very early days at the moment.

DP cooking dinner again - thought he might stop as soon as the 2ww was over but he's obviously being very protective of me!

Lots of Love to you all

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hellie and Cally,

CONGRATULATIONS to you both !! What wonderful news, I hope the time until your scans is stress free and that you both feel well.

Ginger xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

OMG

just stuck my head in to check on you all and read 4 BFP congratulations to you all, I said I felt the tide change in my waters!!!!! 

also glad to see the rest of you moving forward too, it is still hard for you I know and I still pray your dreams come true soon.

gotta go Teagan is stuck to my nipple and fallen asleep and needs a wiggle!! 

love to all

Fran


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Girls,

WOW I cant believe all the good news on here, I'm so pleased for you all, I hope these BFP'S continue around here!!!!

Helli & Cal - well done both of you I am so happy for you both, and all you other girls with a BFP.....  

Ky - how you doing hunni? Hope your not feeling too down? call me anytime you need a chat please, I'm here for you Hun xxxx

Ronnie - how you doing Hun? Hope your well?? xxxxx

sue - hope all is well with you hunni, chat soon xxxxx

Ginger - how you doing hunni? xxxx

Well girls I should get started again in a couple of weeks, I must admit I'm a little nervous  
But I'm sure all the staff have it all in hand this time?? 3rd time lucky I hope??

Anyway you all take care of yourselves & hope to catch up soon
lots of love nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Happy St Patricks Day. I work for an Irish firm but have managed to get out of our party tonight - just didnt fancy it. Going to flop out this evening with DH and plan for tomorrow's celebrations (I'm turning 28 tomorrow).

Nicky - Nice to speak (well, text but you know what I mean). I think I still have my stuff here but bring your bag just in case...

So how is everyone today? We seem kinda quiet...

Oh and I spoke to DH about the conselling idea. He seemed suprised but not as negative as I thought. He even said he would go with me if I wanted (for me, not him). I think I would be better on my own and I will call them next week to book some sessions.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good evening Girls

Kyla - That's so sweet that your DH is offering to go with you to counselling.  I agree that it's prob best to go on your own.  He may want to wait for you in the car in case you don't want to drive home on your own?

Well I'm still stuck at work waiting for DH to finish (we both work for the same co & car share). I just want to go home...grrrr... 

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

to Kyla, go out have a great day and forget everything bad.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

on the subject of counselling, I had it to get over my childhood and help with the decision to divorce my mother.

DH came with me - but he was concerned at me getting upset and I didn't feel comfortable talking in depth in front of him and esp, when I could see that he was concerned.

So next time I went alone and I was more at ease and could really let go.

Hope everyone has a great w/e

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - You kept that quiet, you naughty girl!!!!

        

Have a lovely day

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Have a great day Kyla

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYLA 

I hope you have something special planned you deserve it.

I hope everyone is keeping well?

Have a great weekend girls.

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks girls!
Im sitting here loading MP3's on the new player Tom bought me (v.cool and teeny). He also bought me a lovely watch too. He is downstairs sorting out the dinning room for this evenings Murder Mystery dinner (will post photos of our costumes tomorrow if Im not too hung over).

Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes.


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla -   , lovely pressi from DH, have a great eve tonight and enjoy.

Hope everyone else is having a great weekend, will catch up properly tomorrow, just off to see aunt with Mum and Dad, but still on a high from those BFPS.

So girls, any tips? Anything you did differently this time, or anything else that worked differently - interested in your stories from this tx.  But realise there's a big element of chance too.  Must say its raised my hopes in Barts (though know it was Lister that did it for u Ron)

Take care all and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Have fun Kyla-will look forward to seeing piccies tomorrow   

I'm with Heather-we definitely need to know all about your 2ww and anything you did etc  xxxx

Hope you're all enjoying your Saturday

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening all,

Kyla sounds like your in for a fun night.

Heather and Maddy - To be honest I went into this TX with the feeling here we go again but I made the decision to be positive because last time DH said I was very negative and he found that hard to deal with.  
To me it's easier to deal with if you expect the worst.  But for his sake I tried to have PMA all through and I think it helped.  I felt different some how.  

During the 2ww I carried on as normal (except working that is), I know that last time I done everything that bloody Zita West recommended in her book hardly moved for about 5 days and still got a negative so this time I just tried to enjoy the time off.  
I did have a few chocolate brazils each day for the first week but I don't really like them.  I don't like pineapple juice so I gave that a miss.  Oh and I talked to the twins (thats what we called them).    

You know that I'll be supporting you all the way just like you have me.      

Have a great rest of the weekend girls

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Cal xx

I have been feeling positive recently-think all the stuff with Dr Zhai really helps-but as things are approaching I just feel as though my own self defence mechanism kicks in and I start to protect myself from the possible failure-must try to over ride it this time (yeah right!!!)

Can't eat brazils as I have an allergy but will try the pineapple juice-did tht last time but who knows!!??!!

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

It's still early days & I'm certainly out of the woods yet but this is what I did differently from the last tx:

I think a lot of it is to do with luck but because I had FET this time & it's known to have a lower success rate, I had a realistic attitude & didn't really expect it to work.  Therefore I worked all the way through my FET.  But DH reminded me that I have been a lot more positive than during the last tx.

It also helped that I had a natural FET so wasn't drugged up to the eyeballs.

But the thing I think helped me the most is having acupuncture.  In fact during my last session (nearly 2 weeks before ET) my acu said that I'm ready to be pg physically, so perhaps that gave me a boost in confidence subconsciously?

Heather, althought Lister carried out ET, our embies were made in Barts, so it counts!!

Kyla - What lovely pressies you had from your DH.  Hope you had a great evening - can't wait to see the piccies!!!

Take care

Ron
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

They say IVF is 40% positivity and 60% medical - so maybe we are not as pos as we think  

I don't want to sound a downer - but girls we must remember that we are all diff. and I don't want you to get your hopes up that Cals and Rons tips are the secret that will work for us.

I have done the brazils and are still here sort of thing.

The secret in the brazils is selenium - and to stop you od'ing on it cos it can be bad (toxic) for you - is the brazils have a nat. defence that makes you say when you've had enough of them.

If you can't have brazils then other options are seafood, poultry, meats, grains esp. oats, brown rice - but levels can vary.  Beware if you are taking vits supplements too.

Kyla - hope your murder dinner went well and you are all alive  

Enjoy today.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Men take note...

The Hormone Hostage knows that there are days in the month when
all a man has to do is open his mouth and he takes his very life into
his own hands!
This is a handy guide that should be as common as a driver's
license in the wallet of every husband, boyfriend, or significant
other!!

DANGEROUS: What's for dinner?
SAFER: Can I help you with dinner?
SAFEST: Where would you like to go for dinner?
ULTRASAFE: Here, have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: Are you wearing that?
SAFER: Gee, you look good in brown.
SAFEST: WOW! Look at you!
ULTRASAFE: Here, have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: What are you so worked up about?
SAFER: What did I do wrong?
SAFEST: Here's fifty dollars.
ULTRASAFE: Here, have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: Should you be eating that?
SAFER: You know, there are a lot of apples left.
SAFEST: Can I get you a glass of wine with that?
ULTRASAFE: Here, have some chocolate.

DANGEROUS: What did you do all day?
SAFER: I hope you didn't overdo it today.
SAFEST: I've always loved you in that robe!
ULTRASAFE: Here, have some more chocolate.

13 Things PMS Stands For:
1. Pass My Shotgun
2. Psychotic Mood Shift
3. Perpetual Munching Spree
4. Puffy Mid-Section
5. People Make me Sick
6. Provide Me with Sweets
7. Pardon My Sobbing
8. Pimples May Surface
9. Pass My Sweatpants
10. Pissy Mood Syndrome
11. Plainly; Men Suck
12. Pack My Stuff........And my favorite one...
13. Potential Murder Suspect


Pass this onto all of your hormonal friends and those who might need a
good laugh! Or men who need a warning! 

And remember: Money talks...but chocolate sings.

Another thing to giggle about...

My husband, not happy with my mood swings, bought me a mood
ring the other day so he would be able to monitor my moods.
When I'm in a good mood, it turns green.
When I'm in a bad mood, it leaves a big red mark on his
forehead.
Maybe next time he'll buy me diamonds.

Here have some chocolate.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue -    - If only our blokes learn..life would be so much easier for them & us!!!!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyla_gunter/
That is the link to my photos but here is the group shot...









We are (back row) Sam Anella, Tony Triceps, Bella Burlesque & Mo Down
(front row) Candy Capish & Billy Bada Bing


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi

Kyla, looks like you had a lot of fun last night and celebrated your Birthday in style. Love the outfits!

On my 2ww I had ET on a Thurs and had intended to go back to work on the Mon - but because I went down with the horrendous fluey cold I ended up laid up in bed for the first 4 or 5 days and was off work for the whole 2ww (signed off by GP). So can't say I didn't have enough rest! I had no caffeine - not even chocolate!  Stuck to decaf tea or peppermint tea. Did the brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not concentrate) thing. Drank buckets of water. Talked to the embies every night and visualised them growing and implanting.  I've never done anything like that before but it was quite calming.

Don't know if anything helped specifically or whether it would have happened anyway this time.

Hope you all had good weekends

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Kyla - you all look great, and looks like you had a great time.  Hope ur enjoying relaxing today.  Good that dh is understanding about counselling and good luck with booking sessions.  Has made me think that it would be worth going back again myself - helps to process everything and not keep it all bottled up 

Cal, Ron and Helly - Thanks for your stories - uesful to hear even if the differences didn't make any difference (if you know what I mean...).  Hope the next few weeks til first scans go well and aren't too drawn out.

Sue - v funny, thank you, made me smile! And thanks for your words of wisdom too, you're right, and lets hope its all of us the next time around.  When r u going again now? 

Maddy and Nicky - it will be u next, hope ur waits are OK and you're both feeling well

Leanne - great to hear from you, how r u doing - not long to go now!!!!  Big hugs for u

Fran - Hope u and Teagan are doing well - my sis has a 2 month old, had the sleeping at the nipple saga when she started but it all improved after a little while.      

Done a bit of a clear out in the spare room, have a computer and printer - now need to get on with decorating (a job for another day) and the office will soon be ready.  Won't  be finished my job for a couple of months yet, but started the freelance work already as well, so its a busy time but will be worth it all round.  Also did some yoga this morning which was lovely.  Next step is to start up acu again and everything will be on track.

Have a good rest of day everyone and speak soon,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue you always have your feet on the ground-I guess after 3 tries I've given everything I can a try, I agree it's mostly down to luck, but I still feel I would be prepared to try something if I felt it would make a difference  

Kyla-love the photos!!! You look like you had a great night   xx

had a giggle about the different things PMS stands for-how true some of those are !!!  

Oh Ron I have an appointment at the Lister-a few weeks time-think I may be in the middle of the FET though so may put it off for a while!?! Will decide and call them! Whereabouts is it?
Also when changing clinics what made you choose the Lister-did you consider places like ARGC? Just wandering....

Also Sue can you remember what the bill was like at the docs lab-I'm thinking it could be quite high.....    

xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry!!! I know you've already told me once Sue but can you type me the name of the test DH had done and what exactly it's looking at-had a look back through all our messages and can't find it   

Thanks love xxxxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi all

just put Teagan's piccy on for you all to see hope you are all well

LOL

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ah Fran she is a cutie.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Fran- Teagan looks like such a sweetie xxxx I'm sure you're loving every moment xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

She's a beauty Fran  

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Maddy - now worries here is the stuff:

As for DH's dna test - it was our IVF Doc that mentioned it and he gave us a form - I then had to contact the clinic to make the appt. They did ask who the consult was and did I have the form. So not sure if you can arrange it privately. Try calling them it's 020 7307 7373 M - F 8.00 - 7.00 and Sat 9.00 - 5.00. or www.tdlplc.co.uk - http://www.tdlplc.co.uk/testinfo/lt_semen.htm

The test costs £295 & £12 handling & (£22 admin if you don't pay there and then), My IVF Doc said the result takes 3 wks, but DH asked when he was there and was told it would be available Mon or Tues so that's 4-5 days - but he asked again afterwards and they asked when did he next see Doc - Weds - not sure it will be available by then.

Take a look at these places www.scsadiagnostics.com or www.spermcount.com or wwwgoivf.com for more info.

The test is called SCSA - sperm chromatin structure assay. It is a more complex test than the usual one they do. Because they only assume this could be a prob after a certain number of failures. It has to be done in London.

They look at the sperm quality in more depth. The evidence suggests that men with normal sperm parameters, show that there still maybe a prob. achieving pg. Some men, with borderline DNA fragmentation can achieve a pg but the pg results in m/c.

It's a special sperm test that whilst the SA test proves that all is normal etc, it does not nec. mean they are normal. The sperm will always fertilise and the embies will always look excellent quality to put back, but a pg will never be sustained and m/c happens. It is US research. He seems to think this is a v. exciting area of research.

They say the sperm are fine in their home it is when they leave that they change - The Doc did draw a diagram of where they live and they have to pass through 2 walls and then along this tube - it is bet. these 2 walls that the prob occurs.

You can have a normal sperm count test - my DH's is classed as excellent.

My IVF Cons. gave me figures like <15 or >30 for sperm results but I lost the plot on what they mean. If it is a prob. it can be poss. treated with ICSI and high dose antioxidants Vit C, E, A and carnitine, or it could mean the end.

This would also prove whether it is worthwhile hanging onto the frosties.

My clinic has a lady who has always m/c so prior to her next tx they had this test done - but waiting for the result she fell nat. The result came back as bad news hence the previous m/c's and my Doc has the dilemma of how to give her the result knowing she will m/c again.

It seems that if DH is affected with it - no matter how many tx's you have you will always get the same result. There are women that always get BFN or pg but then m/c and that pattern continues.

Have you given up the soya ? if so, how is the goat?

Fran - lovely to see you back on your feet - Teagan looks beautiful - you are a mum !

Kyla - your pics look like you had a fun time - just what you needed.

Am I right in thinking that those of us left waiting - are the real complicated/challenging ones ? Cos this may mean that the secrets like brazil nuts aren't going to work cos we have to sort out the cause of Endos etc first?

I recall I have done the talking to the little ones before too - saying good morning, telling what we are about to eat, giving them a wash etc - 

Have a good day.

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Kyla your dinner party looked like great fun.  Just what you needed.  How are you feeling?

Fran Teagan's so cute, your both must be so proud.

Maddy is it tomorrow you have your baseline scan?  If so hope it all goes well.  Or am I on the wrong week?

Hope everyone is doing ok

Take it easy

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Sue you're depressing me now!!!! Complicated does not have to mean failure just may take a little longer to sort out  

Been feeling really fed up today I am due tio go for my baseline tomorrow and have started to spot today-hope this doesn't mean bad news    Keep your fingers crossed for me x

Thanks for all the info-will see what everyone says tomorrow...

xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - I am so sorry, sorry that I didn't mean to depress you or mean complicated as a failure at all - just more of an interesting challenge that means us and the team have to work harder and longer to sort it all out, and that by doing what seems a simple task of eating a few brazils may not be the answer for us, cos being short of selenium may not be the prob.
I meant complicated in that our conditions be it Endos whatever make the situ complicated.

Sorry I have topped what was an already bad for you today as well - let's hope the spotting isn't bad news and will be ok - good luck for the scan - you will have the answers soon.

I'll shut up and go away.

Sue


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Cally - Time to update your sig hon with your BFP I think! I'm feeling okay today. I have a few days off work next week for various things (like the dentist) and thought I would call the counsellors then in the privacy of my home. No interuptions that way (other than my cats maybe!).

Sue - I had a love time, thanks. I'm still waiting but I don't know if I'm can be classed as complicated. I was 'unexplained' before (although now Im sole-tube) but other than mild Endo I don't have any conditions - at least Barts didnt think it was anything to worry about for now but don't know how much of a vote of confidence that is!! 
I think it's more down to luck as we are a mix of ages too, so don't know why. I'm hoping it's just a matter of time for me. 
Are you going to FET with your frosites at Barts if DH's results are normal? Or will you do one more full IVF? I was trying to work it out from your sig but got confused.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh sue you Sweetie  

Just feeling worried and fed up   Please don't take this the wrong way but I am just worried all our good luck could have run out for a while on this board, just feeling crap about getting back on this roller coaster again....

Part of me wants to move onto adoption but another part of me cannot let go.

I just want to know when this will all end. When and how can I move on from a dream that sometimes feels like it will never come true?

Sorry girls xxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy I know how you feel. It is actually our TTC anniversary today (and the anniversary of when we met, oddly enough the two are the same day). 

11 years together!!!!!!!!!!!
4 years TTC!!!!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Sending you lots of  . Good luck with your baseline tomorrow.  Hope it's not as bad as you fear. Txs (fresh/FETs) are so stressful & emotionally draining. No wonder you are up & down all the time.  They don't call it the emotional rollercoaster for nothing!  At least with your FET there is no added worry & pain of EC & will therefore be less stressful than a full tx.  If the bigger picture fazes you too much, break it down into manageable chunks.  Remember we're all here to help & support you whenever you need. By the way, our luck is here to stay, just repeat that to yourself 100 times a day everyday! 

In answer to your post a couple of days ago, we chose the Lister because we had our initial appt there 3 years ago when we 1st looked into IVF.  They suggested for me to have an op to have my fibroids removed first because they were blocking the ovaries.  After that we waited for NHS IVF before moving back there. When we were there we felt really comfortable & liked our consultant, Marie Wren.  When DH felt faint (after they were explaining about perforating my ovaries to retrieve the eggs!), she & a nurse fussed over him..laid him on a bed, put a cold towel over his forehead & brought him tea & biscuits!! I think it was just a gut instinct, so when we left Barts, there was only one place for us. 

Fran - Teagan looks so gorgeous..I can't wait to have a cuddle!!!

Kyla - You looked like you had a great time - those pressies from DH..bet you felt spoilt!!

Cal - Hope you're having a relaxing time & these 3 weeks will speed along in next to no time.

Heather - Not long now till you got your office. Your switch to self-employed appears really seamless which is great! Is it weird being your own boss?

Take care

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Girls xxxx

Really needed that positive boost-will practice the PMA!!! Need to practice as it doesn't come naturally to me!

Kyla we're 10 years together!! 4 years ttc!!!  

You're right though Ron having the support of this board does mean alot to me xxxx

Please God let the bleeding be nothing    



xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quickie-Ron, Kyla I'm guessing some of you girls actually get together sometimes. I think you're all from Brighton-area is that right? That must be a great support to you all

xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy -  I know Ron & Sue saw each other at Barts for scans and I saw Paula there. Maybe Ron has seen Fran though as they both live in Patcham...

I do see Nicky quite regularly as she lives near me and it turns out we went to school together! Its been lovely to chat to her in person as well as online. 

It would be cool to do a group-meet though wouldnt it? I wonder if we could arrange that some time?


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm thinking that would be a great idea!!!

One of the hardest things is that I don't have any one in the "real" world who I can talk to about this-this is the only place I can be really honest about my feelings.

I think the isolation of IF can be so difficult  

We'll have to see what the others think

xxxxx

PS will let you know how tomorrow goes xxxx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello Maddy - hope it goes well.  Where are you based - can't remember are you in Brighton or Essex?

Catch up with you all soon,

Heatherxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Kyla - the answer is I don't know when I will go again.    But yes if DH's test is normal then we will do FET (however many we need to get out of our 7), if his test is abnormal and it is fixable then yes we will do a fresh tx cos of the new different evidence.

Maddy - hope today's scan went ok, and the bleed is nothing to serious to worry about.

I think it is ok when you are inbetween or even leading up to starting again to feel nervous about going again and having thoughts about opting out - I think it is a natural defence system to try and stop hurting ourselves.    It happens to me everytime - the way I get through is to believe that this tx will be different cos of whatever new invention I am doing or taking.

Ron - good luck for tomorrow's scan - we want 2.  
Ginger - good luck for your scan on Thurs too.

The idea of mtg up is a poss. good idea - the big prob. is getting a date everyone can make and a place that is convenient for everyone to meet.    Between Esx and Sx it's prob Kent or Ldn?

I have a Endo check scan at the Nuffield tomorrow and then we are seeing a Foresight Practitioner to discuss nutrition, vits and mins and poss. hair testing etc.

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

I'll be honest girls I'm really fighting back the tears right now  

News is basically the lining is too thick - 5.7mm when they like to see below 5.

I have to keep taking the buseralin and they will re scan me in a few days-I know this isn't the end of the world but I just feel so low right now-I can't understand why this has happened when I've only just had a D and C.

Got to think positive   Will be back on when I've had a large cuppa and a biscuit 

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy

I am sorry to read your news - they are right in saying it needs to be below 5.    But you are right it's not the end of the world and just a little setback.

But I realise you have your holiday schedule to fit it in with - but it is achievable and the lining can be sorted - afraid you just have to be a bit more patient and hang on in there for a few more days.

Why it's happened who on earth knows.



Make it a large biscuit too.

Sue x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue-you always know the right things to say  

You're right though the whole holiday schedule does add another level of stress to the whole situation which is why I'm thinking hard right now about what to do next with work.

BIG decision-but maybe taking that huge step and leap of faith is what is needed right now!!!

xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sometimes you can't see it at the time but it takes something like this for us to be able to see the problem and then the solution.

Depending on how strongly and big you feel the problem is depends on what solution you jump for.

I was thinking about your when to stop IF/start adoption dilemma and it occured to me you have age on your side (trust me  ).

So you could call a halt to the IF go off and start the adoption route bearing in mind that you can always come back to the IF situ. in a couple/few yrs time, and then it will be fresh and new for you - all the BFN nasties behind you so you will feel stronger.

If finances are ok you could say the same about your job - take a yr out to really battle IF and then go back when you are ready.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon,

Maddy sorry to see things didn't go as planned but as you said it's a minor set back, it's hard but try and keep positive.  When do you have another scan booked?

Sue when do you get the results of DH test?

Ronnie good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is OK.

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cally - not sure - our IVF Doc at Nuffield said 3 wks.  DH asked before he did test and they said Mon/Tues (yesterday/today), after test he rechecked that they would be avail. Weds (tomorrow) and the reply was not sure.

Our IVF Doc said it had to go to France - so DH queried this and they weren't sure if it was a in-house test even.

So we get it when we get it.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Cally  

its just been a bad day xxx

just had the call though about half an hour ago and the cycle is still going ahead-the bloods were fine and because I'm spotting they think it'll sort itself out...

Need to take some deep breaths this evening and have an element of calm....been seriously lacking in my travels around London today.....

xxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - You poor thing.   They always kick you when you're down, don't they??  Remember, it's only Bart's guideline as to how many weeks it'll take for you get down to the desirable lining thickness. Each one of us is an individual & we're all different & react differently to the drugs.  It just means that you're not average, cos you're special!!! (I can say that cos I've also had trouble with my lining in the past!!!) 

Sue is right, you have time on your side, which means that if you want to forget about this whole IF business for a year & just spend time being a 'normal' couple, you can do so. 

Don't make any decisions now, take each day as it comes. 

I've met Sue a couple of times for lunch & also will be seeing Teagan sometime next week cos Fran & I live in the same street (small world!)

Meeting up sounds a great idea. How about Carluccio's opposite Barts 

Sue - Hope you mean 2 little 'uns & not 2 scans!!!    I'm so nervous about tomorrow so at this precise moment, I'd be really happy to see just 1 little heartbeat tomorrow.   

Good luck with all your appts tomorrow. Hope they go well. 

Cal - How are you feeling? What have you been up to? Hope you're resting loads.

Hi to everyone else

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

OOOH Ronnie-I have been so wrapped up in myself didn't realise you were off for your scan tomorrow-will be thinking of you-check in and let us know how it all goes xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Maddy, really sorry about your news - hope it won't delay things too much for you.

Ronnie - good luck for tomorrow's scan.

Well, we had a bit of a shock at work today. My boss called us all in and said she'd lost a major contract (which constitutes about 70% of our work) so unless she can find an alternative there will be redundancies in a couple of months time.  I am trying to stay calm as I don't want to get stressed at such an early stage in the pregnancy.  The only positive thing is that she did say that the Team Leaders wouldn't go in the first batch (I'm a Team Leader) so that gives me a bit of lee-way.  All being well I know that I'd be off at the end of the year anyway, but I had planned to go back part time in the future, or work from home. Guess that won't be an option now.

Oh well, must make sure DP keeps his job. He's a contractor so could be out at any time with just a week's notice.

All good fun isn't it?  We just get through one hurdle and get another one thrown at us!

Hope you are all well

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies!!!

Sorry I haven't been around here for a while, been really busy working then getting home & flopping on the sofa  

I hope you are all OK, I'm due to start d/r next Tuesday 28th    this time I will be stabbing    not looking forward to that bit  
I got really nervous last week as I have forgotten how to do the injections    but thankfully Kyla is not too far from me, so I will be having a crash course next Monday with her  

I am quite nervous about IVF#3 as I'm worried that something else rare will go wrong with me?? I have been getting myself in a right old state this past week    see my problem is I worry too much about things, but I can't help it!!

Also just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to you girlie's that got BFP's, I'm really chuffed for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope to catch up soon, lots of love
nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I've just read through the whole lot of posts for St Barts to see what it's all about as I'm a newbie to the site and as I'm from Norfolk, Bart's is where I receive my treatment. DP will be really mad at me as it's really late and I should be in bed by now but once I started reading I couldn't stop!
It's really lovely to see so many of you getting bfps so it really gives me hope for when I do go through my 1st ivf. Waiting for my appointment to discuss what my ivf treatment will entail on 04/04/2006 in Norwich so am a bit nervous about it all but trying to read up about ivf to make sure I understand what they tell me!!
I hope you don't mind me joining in - I will try to keep up with the posts now as they have already been a help to me. What's with the pineapple juice thing by the way?!
Good lucj to all the girls with their PGs and their current tx or 'holidays' from tx.
Serena


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me also butting in. I wondered if you had any advice. 
I'm about to step up from unassisted IUI onto stimmed IUI and then onto IVF. I saw Miss Tozer on Monday who gave me the go ahead to start this coming cycle which is die to start 2 days time. But when I called Barts yesterday to arrange for an 'info session' they said they can't do this until April 6th.  Have any of you managed to side step the need for an info session or to bring it forward? I know how to do injections and don't need help in this dept. 

Congratulations on the BFPs and good luck to everyone.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

My Endo check scan didn't go well, the cysts are still growing despite the Provera - so I am back to the op table for a Lap, should be in the next month.

Plan is to stay on the Provera indefinitely and as soon as I've recovered from op jump straight into tx to use the all clear window - so thoughts of a unmed. FET are a no go.

Serena - welcome to grp - good luck with your 1st appt.    Well done for signing up you will find loads of info and questions ready to fire at the Docs and also won't feel so baffled cos you've either read what they are talking about or you can come home and read it.

As for pineapple juice - it has be fresh not concentrate - not sure of the scientific proof but some girls have drunk it and they say it is the only thing that they have done differently on the 2ww that gave them a bfp.

Lou - welcome to group also, it is unadvoidable to side step the info session - esp. as you are changing from IUI to stimmed IUI - means a whole set of info you need to know about.    All you can do is battle with them and put across what the lovely Miss Tozer said - when she said you could start asap she may not have thought about the info session implications.    Even tho. I was a serial IVF'er, altho. my first at Barts I still had to go and listen to them tell me what I know.  Good luck.

Off to chat about diet, hair etc now.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Serena - Welcome to the Bart's thread. Pineapple juice (not concentrated) is supposed to aid implantation due to some enzyme they produce. However, don't eat the fresh ones as they're can make you m/c.  I think this is right but if you type 'pineapple juice' on search you'll find loads of postings.

Lou - How strange they insist on making you go on a info session when you've already done IUIs.  I'd sugget you give them another ring & tell them that Miss Tozer said you can start in 2 days & that you've already had experience in stimming etc so won't be needing an info session.  BTW have you got the drugs that you need already? 

Nicky - It's natural to worry about the next tx, especially with what you've been through.  However, I'm sure you're in good hands & that they will be keeping a closer eye on you than ever.  I'm surprised that they haven't got you to live there for the duration of your tx!!!!!  

Hellie - It's a bummer, isn't it? Hopefully your boss will be able to find another contract & you'll all be saved.

Maddy - How are you today?  

Have a good day everyone. Hopefully I'll be able to post some good news later  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ron & Sue,

Thanks for the advice. I think Miss Tozer's sec is getting bored of me! I haven't got my drugs yet, so I'm not too hopeful this is going to happen in time. But I will try another hassle. I've done HCG injections no bother in the past. I know I should be pleased I'm able to start so soon, but it's soooooo frustrating to have to wait another whole month because I need to be shown a needle.

Thanks for your advice. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou

Is there much diff between natural & med IUIs as in the timing?  If so that's prob why they insist on you going for info session?? Hassle them & ask them to explain why they need you to attend. 

Barts make great quality embies..it's just their admin which really let them down.

Good luck

Ronnie
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ron,

I'm not sure about the timing. I know they have these sessions to cover themselves. I'm just a little over impatient after being told I didn't really need to wait for a review appointment by Miss Tozer on Monday because unmedicated IUI isn't the same as IVF. I was so happy with the green light to go ahead this cycle. I know I should think myself lucky!

Maybe I should take up knitting to keep me occuppied in the meantime. I think I'd produce a very long scarf!

I've learned to never leave anything to chance with Barts admin and to check and check again. The nursing staff are lovely. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

We had our scan today & saw 1 little heartbeat.  Liz the Scanner thinks there may be another sac but couldn't see properly cos of my retroverted uterus! 

We have to go back for a 9 week scan.

We are so happy & relieved!

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron,

That's beautiful news! I'm so happy for you.

   

I'm still on the edge of my seat to see if I can get hold of these drugs before my period comes on. Now they tell me that Miss T is on annual leave the rest of the week. Aggggh! A nurse said they might manage to get a DR to sign off a protocol for me. Fingers crossed.

Lou
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Fantastic news Ron!! What a relief for you. 

I hope you feel calm now and can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

Ginger xx


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Great news Ron - v exciting!! U must be wanting to jump up and down with joy  

Welcome Lou and Serena

Lou - Hope you get it sorted - it is frustrating when you've had your hopes raised for it all to be put on hold, but hope you get the response you want.

Serena - I go to Norfolk too - I have found them very good, though I need to chase them at mo as left a message with them and no response yet - they are very overworked.  There's a group who meet up in Norwich too if you look on the meeting places thread.  I haven't joined it as live in Essex but you might find some allies there too.  But any qs let us know.

Sue - that's disappointing but guess its good that there's going to be some action happening and you know it will be soon.  Hope you are not too down

Nicky - it is nerve racking and hope it all goes smoothly, only 1 week to go.  And as Ron says, they should be keeping a close eye this time.

Helly - that must be a shock and worrying, but hope you will be safe.  I had a similar situation last yr, just make sure you look after yourself and put your own concerns first.  

Maddy - Hope you are feeling better today, it will happen for you, just a bit more time needed.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok and speak soon,

Heatherxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Ginger - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Ronnie
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just lost my post, I hate that.  


Ronnie fanstatic news, I'm so pleased, bet it was an emotional moment for you both.   

Ginger good luck for tomorrow.  

Maddy hope your feeling brighter today and remember    .

Sue sorry to see things aren't right yet, how soon after the lap could you go for FET?

Lou I hope you get everything sorted, it's frustrating just waiting.

Serena welcome to the board, I hope your appointment goes well, any questions just shout, we'll try and answer them.

Kyla how are you feeling?  Have you had the chance to make any calls yet?

Hellie not what you need at the moment.  I hope things work out.

Heather hope your not working too hard.

Nicky not long now and I'm sure Bart's will be keeping a very very close eye on you this time.


Hope I haven't forgot anyone.

I'm fine, I've never got to 6 weeks before so this next week is the real test.  Fingers crossed.   

Take care 

Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie... congratulations Honey    I can imagine you must be so relieved-what does another sac mean?

Sue I'm so sorry to hear you're heading for a lap xxx I think this may be  a step for me in the future-I have 2 cysts and 1 is fairly big.   Is it a 6 month wait for the FET after the lap?

Welcome Lou and Serena-you have come to the right place for any questions or to share any frustrations...Lou I think you're lucky to see Miss Tozer she is by far the best at Bart's!

Anything we can do to help here-all the girls are great and just chatting about things is such a good support xxx

Callie-well done on changing your sig xxxx I'm thinking of you as you go through this next week-hopefully the clexane is doing the trick xxxx

Thanks Heather for that positive vibe I really hope and pray it does happen-just naturally I can be negative when the cycle actually happens-God knows what I'll be like on the dreaded 2ww...

Nicky I am totally with you on being nervous and uptight about TX-I need to calm down about things-maybe we can help each other over the next few weeks xxx

Must run to the bathroom-see what I mean about nerves....


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you so much girls for the warm welcome. It might take me a while to keep up with you all. 

Thanks again.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Another sac means that there could be another potential little 'un there but because they couldn't see it clearly, they couldn't decide whether there is or not.  Hopefully at the 9 week scan in 3 weeks time, they'll be able to see more. I'm happy & relieved with just one!

Cal - We'll be thinking of you & keeping everything crossed for the coming weeks.    

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - Hiya! At least you know where I am at! (I used to post with Lou on a different site from a couple of years ago and we kept in touch).  LOL re your scarf - have a look at mine on Flickr! Its awful but Im still proud.
I only managed to avoid the info session for our second full IVF as it was less than a year from our first one. I think its a legal requirement unfortunately...

Sue - Oh hon, Im so sorry the Provera hasnt worked. Its a shame to have to do another LAP but at least it gives you a nice fresh start for when you do a cycle again.

Nicky - I'm car-less on Monday so I hope you are okay to come over to me (which is I think what we said but my mind is fuzzy)! Looking forward to a good old natter 

Ronnie - Yay!!!  Great news sweetie! Im so happy you got to see a h/b. Wow, there might be a second? I know you are thrilled with one but I bet you are on tenterhooks waiting another couple of weeks to see...

Ginger - Good luck for tomorrow! Be thinking of you.

Cally - Im off work next week and I plan to call them then so I can be calm and not interupted all the time like I am at work.

Well, still no + OPK but will keep at it anyway just in case. Cant see it working but at least I dont feel so useless whilst I wait (see ticker). 
Getting harder to type now as Harvey has just come and stretched himself across my forearms  Daft cat!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Ronnie, that's fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you.

Ginger, good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you.

Cally, I'll be thinking of you too for this coming week and have my fingers crossed.

Lots of speculation going on at work - am trying to forget about it at the moment until we have more definate news about redundancies. No use worrying yet.

Hope you're all having good evenings.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hellie - congrats on your BFP! I'm sorry to hear of the extra stress you're going through with work. Not what you need atm. 

Kyla- I know, it's funny meeting up here after meeting up on that other site. I'm sorry we're still both ttc, but very happy to still be in touch if you know what I mean. Look's like we may end up cycling at the same time and place this time. 

Ron - I'd be more than relieved with just one too. I'm almost phobic about twins. I'm sure I'll change my mind in the future, but one of my fears about ivf is that I'm going to get twins. Not sure I'd cope.

Me bit again. I need some advice. I just got AF this morning. That means I had another weird super short cycle of 24 days. So, I called Barts to let them know and spoke to a receptionist. I tried to tell her that I needed to leave a message for the nurse with some new info about my period starting early, as nurse I spoke to last night thought I'd start earliest Friday. She was going to try and get a dr to get a protocol together for me in time as Miss Tozer is on annual leave (thanks for telling me!) Receptionist today just kept saying how I'd already left a message today, which I haven't. I tried to explain, but not sure any of it went in and that she'd understood the change I was calling about. So, maybe I should just forget this cycle and not bother trying anymore


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry for butting in girls

London lou - dont let the receptionist fob you off, she is not a nurse (and from experience at Barts i know what they are like)

After all the clinics the nurses do there calls from about 3pm onwards so ring again then and ask to speak to a nurse, if you already have your drugs you can start as soon as without gettting a dr to write a protocol, if you are starting day 21 (for example as Barts like some people to start around then) you will have ample time to get a protocol and drugs together.

I hope it all goes well for you - dont give up hun

Mel
x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Girls,

We are back from Bart’s and I know this news is difficult for some to read and I hope that my news will bring hope and encouragement. 

We had our first scan today - at 6 wks and 1 day, and I can maybe begin to believe I’m pregnant now. We have a real beanie on board - a beautiful 6.3 mm bean with a little heart beat and we are so overjoyed!! 

It was a horrible week since I started bleeding a week ago, that lasted 5 days, then today was a heart stopping few hours - the last time we skipped into Barts, almost 6 years ago, for a first scan our world fell apart as it was ectopic at 8 weeks. DH and I have hardly been able to look at each other for the past few days, afraid to say anything, afraid to think of the past and not daring to imagine the future, it's been really weird, and I’m delighted to say it ended in tears of joy.

It's been such an anxious time but there it was - the most wonderful sight, I feel like a big hole in my future has been filled, I'm lost for words. 

I wish you all your dreams come true and truly pray that we all get the much longed for outcome we so desire.

Ginger xxxx


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Ginger,

I'm so happy for you and that it was a very very different experience to what you had before.  Congratulations again!! 

x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Ginger, 

that's fantastic news! I'm so happy for you.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wooohooo!!!! Congratulations Ginger!!! 

  

That is just fantastic news!!!!

So sorry though to read that you had been bleeding   Hopefully you will now be able to start enjoying your PG!!

xxxxx

Hi to everyone else-sorry it's so short today xxxx


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I agree with Mel, keep at her! If it's the one I think it is - she will cave eventually 

Ginger - Congrats on seeing a h/b and your little bean. I'm so happy that it was the perfect result this time round.

CD15 and still no + OPK for me - my cycle has been completely screwed up since my EP. Grrrr

Only two months until my next appointment now (which Im sure will fly by). I meant to use the past three months to lose some weight and get healthy and Im ashamed to say I havent lost a lb! I feel quite guilty about that and I think I really must make an effort now I only have 9 weeks left...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Ginger - What brilliant news! I'm so glad that things have turned out differerntly this time around. Now you've seen the proof, enjoy your pg.

Take care

Ronnie
xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ginger

so pleased it all went well today and you sounded sooo happy, I too bled early on so don't worry too much if it happens again so long as it's old blood it will be fine.

hi to everyone else, we are doing ok and kind of finding some routine if you can call it that, we are both knackered and seriously sleep deprived but we did manage to go out to lunch today and enjoy the sunshine. Teagan is doing well and putting on some of the weight she lost while in special care which is reasuring

take care all

Fran


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hello everyone, 

I hope you don't mind me butting in here with some questions. My GP has referred me to Barts for ICSI. My appointment is at the end of April and I'm just wondering what is going to happen at my first appointment. There's no info at all in the appointment letter. I assume I'll have to attend with DH. Will they do blood tests and sperm analysis during that appointment? There shouldn't be any need for further investigations as we know our cause of IF and ICSI will be the only option (had previous ICSI while working abroad). Do you know what the timescale is from first appointment to starting tx? 

Sorry about all the questions  

Sushi x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sushi

Welcome to the board.  On your initial appt, unless you have all your bloods & done at your docs/local hospital first (ring & ask them what tests they need then the results can be sent to Barts prior to your appt), be prepared for a long wait! 

Your DH will have a SA pretty soon after you arrive.  After they have your results, you'll be seen by the head nurse (Liz, I think) & then  by a doctor (in between lots of waiting).  In the afternoon you'll have a scan.

On the 1st day of your next AF, you need to phone the hospital & they'll schedule you & your DH for an info session a couple of weeks after that.  Then you start on the 21st day from starting your AF.

I think this is the order of event.  However, will someone please let me know if I've got any of this wrong!

Good luck with your tx

Thanks

Ronnie
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

hello again,

Thanks all for your lovely support. I'm pleased to say I'm now officially on drugs! 75ml Puregon every other day. That's a small dose compared to IVF right? Lovely nurse Debbie sorted it all out for me yesterday. Not sure I've ever met her in person, but she has my vote for nicest nurse of the week. 

Sushi - hello, lovely! We know each other so well from the London Girls thread. Seems funny being on here too. I'll leave all the Barts info to the experts. I'm just becoming an expert at their admin.

Ginger - I'm so pleased to hear your news. You must be so relieved.

Have a good weekend.

Lou
x


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Ronnie, thank you very much for your reply and your tip about getting the bloods done now . I've just called Barts and spoke to a nurse. She told me all the standard blood test I need and agreed it will speed things up if I get them done through my GP before the appointment. Will go to my GP on Monday   

 hello Lou. 

Sushi x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Its so good to see more people coming over to the thread!!!

I know I've been a bit AWOL this week-have been feeling a bit rough-lots of visits to the bathroom-not pleasant  

No news here except for that i am having my day 9 scan next wednesday-this all seems to have happened really quickly-but I suppose thats how it is with a FET!

I'm glad the weekend is here-I just LOVE friday evening-with the whole weekend still ahead of you...

So girls totally off the subject of IF any suggestions for Mothers day... I'm off to town tomorrow to get something for my Mum and MIL....

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Hi girls.  I guess since I've started dishing out my limited knowledge of Bart's on another thread, I'd better make an appearance here now!  I feel a bit sheepish joining now, after lurking in the shadows & reading the thread for a while.  (I just wasn't entirely sure we'd ever get to this point - last minute wishful thinking for natural pg.) Maybe this will encourage the other new Barts gals to join this thread as well.  Anyway, hope you don't mind a few newbies joining in.

I'm just going to say hello for now & disappear for a couple weeks until the broadband connection in our new house is up & running.  Moving next week - hoorah.

One question for some Brighton girls - could you post (or PM) your accupuncturist's contact details for me?  I found a few when searching the archives, but I can't seem to find them again.  I believe Fran used someone local?  I've been to someone at Planet Janet in Hove, but she doesn't have much experience with infertility/IVF.  Would really appreciate a local referral.

thanks,
Nancy


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy

I've just PMed you with acu's details.
Where about in Brighton do you live?

Ronnie


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Ronnie - Got the PM.  

I'm moving to a house near Hove Station.  Where are you?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Nancy - I'm in Patcham. Do you know they are opening a private clinic near Hove Station soon (if it's not opened already)?

Maddy - Have a really chilled weekend.  

We bought for my Mum a video of Pride & Prejudice (she thinks Colin is gorgeous!), 4 bars of dark chocs with nuts & 2 packets of walnut.  for MIL we bought her a Molton Brown hand cream as she really liked the one I've got.  I'm also cooking dinner on Sunday for the ILs (Mum lives too far away to come down). 

Cal - You haven't posted for a couple of days. Hope you're doing OK, hun.  

Kyla - Have you made an appt yet?

I have a hair cut this pm & then going for a meal with my friend whose birthday was yesterday.  She also wants to go & see Syriana at 8:35 but I'm normally in bed by 9pm I feel such a party pooper!

Have a lovely weekend, everyone. 

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Ginger I'm so pleased to see things are going well for you.  Take it easy and enjoy it.

Ronnie thanks for missing me, I'm fine, just trying to keep busy for the next few days.  If I pass that test I can then start worry about having another ectopic.    Wouldn't be the same if I didn't have something to worry about.

How are you doing?  Taking it easy I hope.

Welcome to Sushi and Nancy the more the merrier.

Maddy I hope your feeling better, it'll soon be the Easter hols when you can have a much needed break.  Have a great weekend.

Hope everyone has a relaxing weekend planned.

Love Cally


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Not yet - planning to call when Im off work for a couple days this week. No interuptions that way.

Cally - When is your scan? And Hellie?


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

Just thought I'd drop in to say hello to you all, & hope you are all doing OK??

Welcome to Nancy & sushi xxxxxxxxxxxx

I'm getting quite nervous now as everything starts again on Tuesday  

Ky - look forward to Monday afternoon hunni, see you then xxxxxxx

Ronnie, Maddy, Helli, cal, sue, Fran & Lou hope you are all OK, hope I haven't missed anyone?? If I have, I do apologise its so hard remembering all the names  

Lots of love to you all girls, catch up soon
take care, nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Nicky-I'm with you on the nerves!!!!  

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend x

xxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Decided to go away for a couple of days at the right time of the month to have a relaxing time for a change, away from work. Definitely did relax as now have the cold from hell so that worked really well! Didn't feel like fornicating at all!! And to top it all was really good with the ovulation sticks this month and had no positive readings at all. On a plus point, Nicky from the Norwich clinic rang me on Friday to say they've reviewed our notes and to come in for a follow up so will have to see if we can get in earlier than the original appointment date of 4/4/2006 to get things moving. 

I have 1 question - do you normally go for an info session before any tx or is it just b4 ivf as we never attended an info session before our iuis?

Ginger - Must have been such a relief to see the h/b at the scan after the bleeding.

Cally, Hellie and Ronnie - hope everything goes well with your pgs.

Kyla and Nicky - hope you have a good catchup on Monday. Nicky - I know what you mean I'm having trouble remembering everyone's name too. 

Fran - I'm sure you will soon get into a routine and it's nice to hear that Teague (lovely name!) is putting on weight too.

Maddy and Nicky - I'm really with you on the nerves bit. I know I'm going to be the same. I'm a born worrier too so will just have to work out a way to relieve the tension when the time comes.. Good luck with your journeys..

Sue - it really is a journey of ups and downs but at least you are progressing slowly..

Lou and Sushi - nice to see I'm not the only new face to this thread. 

Ronnie & Sue - Thanks for the advice re pineapple juice. I will have a look at previous threads to gen up on that one. Good to know these tips though!!

Heather - Nice to hear from a fellow Norfolk clinic girlie! I have seen the Norwich thread but got hooked on this one as the girls seem really nice. (Not that the Norwich ones won't be too!!!) I will try and keep an eye on that one too. If you ever think about going along to one of their sessions, let me know and maybe we could go together? It would nice not to be the only newbie to the group..

I hope I haven't left anyone out. Hope everyone's having a nice weekend and mum's are getting pampered and no-one is too melancholy about being a mum on Mother's day..

Speak soon,
Serena


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't believe it but I was eating a rib off a beef joint & bit on a bit of bone & broke a tooth (the one before my wisdom tooth!). Now I've got to go & get an emergency appt tomomrrow morning. 

I'm not very happy!  Grrrr  

Ron


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - Grrr, I did the same thing over Christmas but they couldnt fit me in for two months! In fact Im only going to finish the set of dental work arising from that this Thursday.

Have a delightful morning planned - off to get a smear


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Kyla - I'm not sure which is worse, a smear or dental work!!! Hope it went OK.  My GP surgery now uses plastic speculum which is far more comfy & do you know that they come in differerent sizes?

Fortunately my FIL made the appt for me whilst I was driving to work.  He told me afterwards that the receptionist told him that I could have an appt in 2 weeks time so my FIL had a bleat down the phone.  Eventually an appt appeared for me for tomorrow! 

Grrrr.....!

Serena - You usually phone them when your AF arrives, then they schedule you in 2 weeks after on a Wed for an info session ready for you to start IVF/ICSI tx the following week. I haven't been involved in IUIs so perhaps some of the other girls can answer?

Nicky - Good luck sweetie for tomorrow.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you.  

Cal - You OK? 

Maddy - Hope you had a really relaxing w/e.  Not long now until Easter..!  

Sushi - Did you manage to get all your bloods done?

Lou - How's it going? Hope you're having too many fx from the drugs.

Sue - Hope you're OK too.

Take care everyone

Ron
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx

I agree both are bad although I think dental work might just be the worst...maybe thats just cos I'm haunted by a bad wisdom tooth experience    

Kyla love your idea of introducing ourselves and giving a bit of history. Here goes for me...

wait just scrolling back and can't find that post!!!

Maybe I'm finally going mad   

Anyway I'm 31 (AAAARGH) can't change the sig just sounds too old!!!!! DH is 30. TTC for 4 years-2 years with IVF. Had 3 cycles all negative-last cycle only got to day 6 of 2ww before started losing blood. I have endo and dh has male factor but not low enough to be the primary cause of IF!!! Lots of procedures and surgeries along the way... Preparing for a FET right now and then time to start thinking about our next move. Will probably not be our last TX but we are also looking into adoption...

Hope you have all had a good Monday

xxxxxxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya 

Ron - ouch! what bad luck. Thank goodness your FIL helped get the appointment. Typical. I've never had a plastic speculum, maybe I should put in a request next time.

Kyla - Hope your morning had something nice in it too other than the smear. You'd think we'd be used to it all by now. Great idea for the intros.

Maddy - Did you have a good weekend as well as a good Friday? Mine all blur into one really with me working for myself, and being quite, erm,,, 'relaxed' about that too. Work shy my nan might call it. 

Nancy - hello! I'm a newbie too.

Cally - How are you feeling atm? 

Nicky - Good luck for DR tomorrow. I;ve not done that lovely part of the tx yet. I hope it passes quickly for you.

Serena - I hear you with the passion out of cynch problem. I was only looking at my old charts at the weekend with a girlfriend. I was amazed how much more I used to 'do it'. 

Sushi - how did your visit to the GP go?

Well, I'm not feeling any different to the drugs. So now I want to do more! 

Little intro from me: I'm together with DP for almost 12 years. Been trying since 2001. I'm so far diagnosed as the elusive 'unexplained'. I've had my various theories over the years: IBS, stress, candida etc etc, but the closest to an answer is that my cycle is out of whack in that I O too early. I've done 4 unmedicated IUIs and am at the start of my first stimmed cycle. If this doesn't work, I'll be onto IVF at Barts.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - You're not going mad. I went to modify it and deleted it in error 
Here is mine again:

***Im 28 and DH is nearly there. We have been together for 11 years and TTC for four of those. We had all tests come back clear and were unexplained. We did 4 IUI in 2004 and 3 IVF (including one FET) in 2005 - the last of those ended up Ectopic and I lost my tube (and of course the pregnancy) at just under 7 weeks - before Xmas.
Currently waiting to do FET in June. We live in Polegate (having recently moved here from Brighton) and have two cats who act as our surrogate kids.***


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Grrr - just got halfway through a posting and lost it! Hate that when it happens!

Kyla - G8 idea to do an intro. Hope the smear went okay. I definitely know they do different sizes as last time the nurse must have thought I was bigger than I was and had to go and get the smaller one!! Was a bit miffed about that   
I am waiting until we move to get a couple of cats as have really missed having one around the house since our neighbours moved and took our adopted cat with them!

As a newbie, my sig is up-to-date. Been with dp for 3.5 years and ttc for 2.5 years. Never actually tried to get pregnant before that as had never found the right man to have children with. It's really weird to think something that is supposed to be so natural is so difficult to do nowadays. I blame the environment - I'm sure that has loads to do with all the unexplained infertility. We were so pleased when we first went to Bart's and found out there wasn't anything wrong with either of us (well not that they have tests for at the moment anyway.) But that seems like a long time ago and maybe if they had have found something wrong they could have done something  about it, so now a couple of treatments down the line and we're still hopeful and not long before the big jump into ivf....

Ronnie - thanx for the msg about the info sessions. That's really useful as gives us some idea of what the next move will probably be. Hope the dentist went okay..

Maddy - wait until you're 38 then your biological clock will be really clanking like mine   

Lou - Unexplained does seem frustrating sometimes doesn't it but at least it doesn't stop them treating us.  

Nicky - Good luck with tomorrow - hope it all goes well for you this time.

Hope everyone else is doing okay and speak soon.
Serena


----------



## nanoc (May 29, 2005)

Good idea to do an intro.  Here's mine:  

Married 2002 and TTC since mid-2003.  I turned 38 in January, and my husband is a sprightly 30 years old.    We have unexplained infertility, although my husband has had motility problems in the past 6 months (no obvious reason for it, but we discovered it when our first IUI was cancelled).  We are going to start IVF/ICSI at Bart's at the end of April.  

Will be back online in a couple of weeks to fill in any details!

Take care,
Nancy


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Just want to say thanks to all of you for you kind words to help me along the way, although it's 00:14 & I'm still awake, I guess thats the nerves  
I had my crash course with Kyla Monday afternoon & I feel much better about doing the jabs now, although I'm still petrified  

Ky - thanks so much honey for the jab lesson & the lovely natter we had, must catch up again soon xxxxxxx  (I wanna soak in the hot tub next time!!    )

I hope Ronnie, cal, Helli & ginger are all well along with bump

sue - hope your OK Hun? xx
Maddy - how you doing hunni? hope you are well? xx
nanoc & ncfcgirlie hope you are both well? xx
Fran - hows things going Hun? xxxx

Anyone else i have missed I hope you are all well too, love to you all
love nicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Nicky - No worries honey. Have to make it soon for the tub as you can only do it whilst you are downregging (I checked that out last time).  Hope your first shot went well today.

I have slept in a little so Im trying to wake myself up. Have nothing urgent to do today - just planning on going into town to spend my birthday vouchers.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It's been busy on here which is nice to see.  Intros are a great idea.  Heres mine,

TTC for 4 years in the 1st 2 years we conceived 3 times, the 1st and 2nd miscarried before 6 weeks and the 3rd I started bleeding at the same point but a week later I had a pain and it turned out it was ectopic, I lost my left tube and we were told IVF was the next step, due to fluid in my right tube.  Because of the m/c's I had some blood tests done at St Mary's and it was discovered I have Factor V Lieden which is a blood disorder that causes my blood to clot more than normal.  I was prescribed clexane from EC onwards.

We started our IVF journey in March 05 and had 2 negative results last year.  We started our 3rd cycle in Jan and on the 16th of March we got a positive result.  
I'm 6 weeks today which is a major milestone for us.  We have our scan on the 6th of April so thats the next step.  Fingers crossed.


Nicky I hope it went well today.

Maddy I hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Ronnie I hope your keeping well.  Well apart from the dentist part.  Don't you get free dentist work if your pregnant?  I guess if you have a NHS dentist that is.

Kyla have a lovely day sounds better then yesterday.

Nancy good luck with the move, see you in a couple of weeks.

Serena I hope your colds better.  Things never work out like we plan them do they? 

Lou is it IUI your doing?  I'm sure you're said before but I couldn't see it.  

Sue haven't seen you for a while I hope your doing OK?

Heather hope your OK as well.

Sushi did you manage to get your bloods done?

Good, I really hope I've remembered everyone.  But just in case hello.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls

Just had my mandatory monthly wk out - they seem to be getting longer and harder to get other, this one is moving into 2 wks of probs.   But I am ok, more just drained and tired, with all the pains coming and going.   My abdo feels like it is full of eggs - bloated and sore - but alas it is not.

Hello to all the newbies - sorry to have to meet you on this board.      The best advice I can give you is don't believe all that the Docs say - do your own research, get the facts and ask questions.    Otherwise, it will always be by the book.

My situ. is tog 17 yrs and ttc 14 yrs and I feel like I've been round the block, been there and done it with everything (well prob. not really - ie: never had the awful experience of a EP).   Currently on Provera and waiting for a Lap (Apr) and then onto fresh or fet, depending on my DH's sperm DNA test result.

I am also no longer a Barty girl - I phoned them to say I was having a Lap and they said I would need to let them know the op date so they could book a appt for 3 months after with a review of when I start tx.    The Nuffield tell me that the best thing to do is while they know my insides are all clear and best cond. is to go straight into tx as soon as I am physically recovered.    This is what my Endos book also advises as certainly the first 6 months are the best time to ttc.

So I'll be outta here soon.

Good luck Nicky for today - it will be ok, this time is different.

Hello and have a good day all.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Arrrgghhh..Just come back from the denitst..I need a crown   - the only one they do under NHS is a gold one!!!! So I opted for a normal colour one which is only available under private at a cost of £290!!!! Maybe I should just go gapey?  

Off to the GP now..

Ron


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Ron-you poor thing xxx

Gappy sounds like an option........!!!!!!

     

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Just a quickie to let you all know that the 1st jab this morning was fine, a lot better than I thought It would be  

DH done it in my belly & without the autoinjector    Although I must confess I was closing my eyes & biting the duvet  

Anyway hope you are all well & I'll catch up with you all soon
lots of love nicky xxxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Sorry I haven't posted for a while. Welcome to all the new girls.

This waiting for the scan is taking for ever - still a week to go.  Won't be able to fully relax until then. Have been feeling fine though - just sore boobs and tired in the evening.

Here's my history - have known DP for 17 years, been together for 13 and ttc for 5.  After 2 years had a HSG and found out that I had blocked tubes (one ruptured during the procedure) so was referred for IVF at Guys Hospital.  Guys were very thorough and did lots of scans and suggested that as the tubes were both full of fluid that I should have them removed to improve the chances of IVF working. So had a myomectomy to remove a fibroid and have the bilateral salpingectomy in Dec 04.  Were going to go for IVF at Guys in Mar 05 but found out I'd be eligible for one go on NHS after Apr 05, with Barts.  So decided to do that (for financial reasons).  First IVF in Oct 05 was BFN but got a BFP in Mar 06.

So, although it was a big decision to have the tubes removed I do think that it has helped me, and my reasoning was that if they were so damaged they would never be any use anyway.

Anyway, I'd better get on with some work now!  Hope you are all doing well.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I see you are back with the Nuffield now. Certianly makes the most sense to get them to do your tx whilst they 'know your insides'. What date is your Lap?

Nicky - Hope those shots are still going okay hon.

Ronnie - I just got back from the dentist today, having had a filling. I have one more to do in a couple weeks time and then that will be it for a while I hope! Annoying they only offer gold but they are the most resilient for the NHS money from what I remember.

Maddy - How are things with you? Are you doing this FET naturally or medicated? I can't remember.


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Kyla - how's it all going?    Hope the dentist wasn't too bad.  I guess it's a cunning plan of the NHS to only offer gold, not many takers prob. cos everyone wants to pay for natural colour - if they can.

Just been going through lots of health papers in my file and found one dated May 03 - "wonder what that is"  - wish I hadn't it's to confirm I need a smear in 3 yrs - about now then.!

Yes I am back with the Nuffield - esp. as they say I can tx sooner rather than later and the IVF Doc works upstairs so he will be popping down for a picture show of my insides too - may offer tickets.

I don't have a date yet - head is in the clouds, scared to ring up to ask - cos panic it's next wk or  upset next month - I'm taking the attitude they will find me when the want me.

Does mean that I need spec. permission to stay with the Barty girls - my case is - my little ones are still Barty babes.

Reflexology - had my first session - and I was surprised at how good it was.  I was sceptical I had prodded my feet all over and could find no sore/tender bits and how could my big toe say what my head was doing?

Well she found sore and v. sore bits and interestingly they linked in with the same places that the acu guy is working on.    Okay she knew a bit about my background ie: Endos, bad heads - so those places came up as did my liver which you could prob. suss from the meds I must take for Endos, bad heads.

But on my uterus point the right foot it was only a ouch on the left foot it was a big ouch - pls don't anymore.    She asked where was the Endo pain and which side was worse?  My cyst on the left ovary is the bigger than the right and more painful.  (she didn't know that).  Also she suspected I had bowel probs,  I have had this past wk - with AF, head and the Provera.

I say look into it.

Whose next for a visit to Barts?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Dont be daft woman - no permission needed. I guess Ronnies were technically Barts babies too as they were made there but thawed at Lister  ?
Ugh - tough luck finding the smear paperwork. After all the poking and prodding we go through though it was a walk in the park.
Interesting on the Reflexology ... have thought about looking into that before.
Im not up there until 23rd May so I think the next one is Nicky for U/S or Maddy to start FET


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh help girls!!!

I am all over the place right now-been so calm up until about 3 hours ago.

This is the only place I can truly be honest about what is bothering me. Had a call to say ET was likely top be next Tuesday and it just threw me into panic.
Basically my first IVF I had over the easter hols 2 years ago. I was due to test on the 1st day of the summer term, I didn't have a test by the Monday-just couldn't bring myself to buy one, went to school and at playtime went to the loo and there it was-blood. The bell rang literally as soon as I had seen it and I walked down to my room to carry on teaching...

If I have ET on Tuesday test day will be the first day of the summer term-I just don't think I can cope with that again-does that make sense?

Feel really teary and sad about it-its as though its brought back all those awful feelings from 2 years ago.

Sorry girls but just had to share that with you

xxxxxx

PS Where do you get pineapple juice that is not from a concentrate?

xxxxxx


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girlies,

Nancy - Looks as though we should be twins (unexplained, aged 38 with toy boys!!) I hope we will be going through ivf at about the same time as it would be nice to keep in touch and give each other support..

Cally - Although you won't need it, good luck with the scan next week. My cold (and addl ear infection) is a lot better so have gone back to work today. Must try to get the vitamins etc. down my neck so I'm in tip top shape for the next treatment. There really should be a smiley face with a sniffy nose!!  

Sue - Please don't leave us just because you are being treated at Nuffield instead of Bart's. We still need you! And as you said you still have Bart babes. Sounds as though Nuffield is on the right track for you so keep with it.
I've tried reflexology and not acu. Both are supposed to do similar things aren't they? My theory is at least you relax for an hour and get pampered whatever the outcome. I think it all helps. I had loads of crunchy bits as well as sore or bruised bits but they do get better with regular sessions. 

Ronnie - I think Gappy Ronnie could be a really good board nickname! Hope it all goes okay. Perhaps it would be a good idea to keep off the ribs of beef from now on?!  

Nicky - Well done on doing your 1st jab. I was really worried when I did my first one too and made dp do it. Unfortunately we chose the thigh rather than the belly and that was a mistake so the 2nd time was much better so good call for choosing the belly first time round but then you had a good advisor in Kyla didn't you?
Hope it all keeps going well. Keep thinking positive and try not to worry (famous last words from a fellow worrier.  )

Hellie - Good luck with the scan in a week's time. You and Cally look as though you'll have your 1st baby pics around the same time.. Nice to hear your positive news after so many problems.

Kyla - Smear and dentist out of the way for a while - you're going great guns. Any news on the counselling stuff you were thinking about doing?

Maddy - Oh you poor love. Is it worth speaking to Bart's or the nurse about it and see if it has to be Tuesday if it's going to panic you that much? I don't know enough about it all yet but it's worth a go isn't it? Nothing ventured, nothing gained? I know it can be really difficult trying to do this sort of thing around work and especially teaching. I hope you can talk to someone about it and get some more info about it. Good luck and let us know how you get on as we'll all worry about you otherwise.

Will have my followup appointment on Tuesday next week to see when we're starting ivf and what our particular cycle will be so a bit nervous about it so wish me and dp luck girls. Will have to gen up this weekend so understand what they're talking about in case we need to make any decisions that are normally thrown at us in these appointments. Should be used to it all by now but something always throws us!

This post is monstrously big now so to all the girlies who haven't posted recently, hope all is going well and hope we hear from you soon.

Serena


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - Oh honey, Im sorry the timing is getting to you. It sucks its so close but at least you wont be testing that day. {{{HUGS}}} Come vent on that any time. This time round it will work for you and then you'll love the fact you beat it.
BTW - Tesco sell pure Pineapple juice. Its in the salad section normally, with their fancier juices.

Serena - Yes - all booked, I have my first session next Wednesday evening.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Well done on booking the appt. Hope it all goes well on the day.

Maddy -   Do you think it'll def be that day? Remember no tx's are the same & hopefully the outcome of this FET will be a positive one.   

You can get non concentrated p/a juice in any supermarket. They very often have special offers on them as well. 

Nicky - Well done on your successful jabbing. The 1st time ever I did it on my thigh with an autoinjector & it hurt like hell, so after that I stabbed myself on the thigh. I wasn't given the option to inject into my stomach by Barts! 

Cal & Hellie - How's it going. Hope the waiting for your scan isn't driving you too  !

Sue - It's amazing what they find wrong with your body just by examining your feet! Hopefully with both reflex & acu, it should help you twice as much! 

Serena - Good luck with your follow up appt. Make a list of all the questions you want to ask them - I always forget & become a gibbering wreck as soon as I go into a consultation room! 

I've got an appt at the dentist today & I'm really dreading it.  

Have a good day everyone.

Ronnie
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Girlies

How are you all today? Weather-wise it looks quite promising.

Have a good weekend everyone

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Afternoon,

Had my IUI this morning. Was the only one in! Will pop back and catch up on personals over the weekend. Have a nice one, Barties. Suns out here in Hackney.

Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron -  Yep, looks like a nice day. Got up early to take the cats to the vets for their shots and they both need a small op on thier teeth. Ben has a hole in one tooth and Harvey has lots of tartar built up. Slightly nervous as Ben has never been under GA before (Harvey has of course having UTD and also having eaten kite string before!).

Lou - Yay, glad your IUI was done today. Good day for it   How many follies did you have out of interest? My first I had 8 (got cancelled) then 4, 3 and finally 2 for the last one.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Kyla,

Poor kitties. I'm so desperate to find my cats sugar free food. I think it's terrible the food rots their teeth. Ours are only 2 years old and need the tartar removing. 

I only had one follie at 19mm. I'm only on CD10 today and so don't have much hope for this cycle. Lining was only 5.9mm. We shall see. Shame they don't support IUI cycles in the same way they do with IVF such as delaying O. Would be cheaper for them and less invasive than IVF. 

Lou
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Weather certainly has been good today it finally feels like spring is coming-YIPPEE!!!

Lou-wow sweetie didn't even realise you were having IUI-sorry been rather self obsessed in last few days!! Were you at Bart's for it?

Well after all my flapping Bart's have agreed to put the ET back by a day-I am relieved but the main reason they did it was because of seeing Dr Zhai on Tuesday-she likes to do acu on her patients 24 hours before ET so should fit in ok-not sure what to expect on the defrosting of the embies-you had 2 defrosted and 2 survive didn't you Ron-thats great stats!! 

Am having a final scan on Monday and then have to start PIO injections-what fun!!!

Hope you are all enjoying the sun    

Love Maddy xxxx



PS A little dance for your IUI Lou...


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Lou - Good luck with your IUI. When do you test?   

Maddy - Brilliant news about being able to change the date. Bet your blood pressure is back down to normal!!!  When will they start thawing the frosties?  How many do you have & will they do 2 at a time?  I was very very lucky with both surviving - I expected only 1 but we were so happy when they told us the news.  It will be nerve wrecking but try and stay positive.  Which PIO have you got to take?

Kyla - Hope your babes got on OK at the vets.  

Ronnie
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Afternoon Girls

Lou - good news on your IUI - good luck, don't give up hope - when you least expect it - it may happen.  Follow it up with a BD treat too. 

Maddy - so plsd that Barts were a bit flexible and have sorted the dates for you - must have caught them on a good day.  I was dead lucky like Ron I had 2 froze and 2 thawed - odds for me were giving on 60/70% chance of survival or another way, chances were both thawing, both dying or 1 and 1.  Good luck with the PIO and hope they are not as nasty as they sound.  Remember this time things are v. different.  

Kyla - sorry to hear about your two - always the prob when you take them for their boosters.  Happened to Buff last yr.  Hopefully your two won't be effected by the jabs like Buff was - who I am plsd to say has made a full recovery and is back in your face like you never knew any different.

Hello everyone else - let's hope weather stays like this for tomorrow as it has been lovely - if anything less wind pls ?

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks girls-I am feeling alot better-will worry about the thawing next week!!

We have 6 embies on ice-haven't been given any idea of what they think the survival rate is for us-this is totally new for us-although we have had 3 fresh cycles this is the first FET, so not sure what to expect!!

Went into town today and found fresh pineapple juice with lime in M and S-checked and it said not from concentrate-drank concentrated last time fron tesco-am definite could not find any in tesco that was not from concentrate but will check... any other suggestions would be great!!

I'm with you on the wind Sue-a little less would be nice tomorrow  

Kyla hope your little Kitties are doing ok Hun  

xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

maddy - another thing Barts told me, the other wk - was that they could dethaw them as they go and if need be refreeze them - so that's also a reassuring back up plan.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - You can get non concentrated p/a juice from Asda, Tesco, Sainsbury's, Waitrose & M&S. I like the lime in M&S's p/a. Shame we don't live close-by otherwise I could have got some for you!

I think Bart's thaw 2 at a time rather than the whole batch in one go?

Ronnie
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Ron-what a Sweetie-I wish we lived close by too-it would be lovely to just talk with a "real" person about all this!!!  

Thanks Sue and Ron with your advice re pineapple-found it in asda tonight-80p cheaper than marks!!!

Sounded good with lime tho-so still may go with that one-got to get things like this in over next few days!!

Off to watch a DVD

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I've had Asda's p/a & they are a lot cheaper than M&S.  However, I found the M&S one lighter & tastes much nicer (maybe I'm just a snob!!!)  

Sue - Same wind but less sun today..what happened to the weather?

Have a good day today everyone

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hiya - Thanks, kitties are back to their usual selves (running around and trying to jump on each other). They couldnt do the tooth op for a while so Ive booked in for May (the same day we go to Barts) but I might bring it forward.

Sue - Glad to hear Buff is all back to normal now. We get ours injected in their bellies (as we had a friend lose her cat when she had a tumour at the injection point in her neck). This was a new vet, since we have moved out of area from our old one, and he was lovely.

Maddy - Good luck for Tuesday honey. I had three embies and of those 2 survived the thaw but each lost a cell. They defrosted in twos and when one died from the first one they went on to thaw the last one (which did the best of them all in fact). I know my FET didnt work but I know a lot of people it did work for (in fact I had a cyclebuddy on the FET board and she got PG). I have high hopes for my FET in June as this is the same batch my EP came from.
I think you have to watch the juice - Im sure I read somewhere that a smaller amount is better as too much has more Vit A than you should have. A glass a day sounds about right.

Ron - How are you doing? Are you about 8 weeks now? Any morning sickness?

Hellie & Cally - Good luck with your scans (whcih I  think are this week but I might have mis-read).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

If you're a snob Ron then so am I!!!! Will probably go with M and S!!!  

Its sunny in Essex today   Well so far anyway-lest hope it stays this way xx

Kyla-its Wednesday now-am off to the Zhai on Tuesday for my pre ET acupuncture, then Wednesday for ET. When do you think they'll start defrosting the embies-will it be 24 or 48 hours before? Bart's are not changing it because of my panic-but because of seeing Dr Zhai, but am glad!! Have to start PIO on Monday-OOOOHHH!!!   

I think you're right Kyla-I think it is scanning week for Callie and Hellie-will be thinkin of you girls  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Girls - it's a busy wk

Yes good luck for scans this wk - Cal & Hellie on the 6th?

Also spec. extra good luck to Leanne on the 7th - hope the c-section goes smoothly and you get two lovely, wonderful, beautiful, healthy, gorgeous, ........ babes.

Maddy - does Dr Zhai not do acu after ET - there is this German theory that acu should be done 20 mins before and after ET - my acu guy wants to try it on my next go.    Good luck for Weds - not sure when they start defrosting them, I think it was 24 hrs before.

Kyla - an extra ouch bill for you to foot as well paying for the dental work.

We did have sun - but the grey clouds have moved in and it is cooler than yesterday am.

You are all doing really well, keep being strong and hanging on.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Lister thawed our frosties on Sunday. On Monday they phoned to tell us that both have survived the thaw & gave me a time to go in for ET on Tuesday. Also, the embryologist said if they don't call us on the morning of ET, it means the frosties are doing fine, so we spent the whole morning on tenterhooks & praying for the phone not to ring before we set off to the station!!!

So if you're having ET on Wed, they'll bring them out of the freezer tomorrow.   

Is PIO Clexanne or is that your trigger jab?  

Kyla - Glad your furbabies are OK.   I'm 8 weeks & have had the odd morning sickness - it comes & goes then comes back with a vengence. It's usually triggered by smells!   I'm also in bed before 9pm usually. 

Cal & Hellie - Hope you're both OK. Good luck with the scans, is it Thursday? (I think I remember Barts only do scans on a Thursday??) 

Sue - I mentioned about the german protocol to my acu but because he's not TCM (he's pre TCM & doesn't use very many needles - phew!) he's not heard of it. However, he said the more acu sessions we have, the more beneficial it will be to us. 

Have a good day..looks like rain in Sussex soon!

Ron
x


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks for the advice about the acu-it's interesting that there are so many different ways to dot hings out there!!!!

Ron are you still having acu now that you are PG?

Also in answet to your question PIO is progesterone in oil-its instead of the botty bombs-I've actually got gestone-it is stronger and therefore may improve my chances...especially after I bled on day 6 of 2ww last time-who knows??!!??

The injections are supposed to be really painful-I'll let you know  

Clouds are definitely heading this way 

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - I'm not having acu at the moment because my acu said there's nothing for him to do for the 1st 3 months apart from if I was suffering from m/s then he can put a stop to it for me. 

Aha, I know what you mean now.  I think my MIL had that for 6 months when she was pg with DH & BIL - she said it was painful & she felt sick as a dog the whole time but it was worth it! (she had 4 m/c due to insufficient progesterone level). I heard from this site that it is def better than botty bombs in terms of strength so fingers crossed for you this time around.

I think Cal is having Gestone injections as well. No on 2nd thoughts, I think she's having Heparin to thin her blood.  

Ron
x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello girls

Hope you're all having good weekends.  I was on Brighton seafront yesterday with a friend looking for a venue for her 40th Birthday celebrations next Saturday.  We were lucky in that the first bar/restaurant we looked at was perfect.  So I think I'll be on looking after the kids (being one of the only sober ones) while the parents have a few drinks!  

Yes, the scan is this Thurs - I'm getting pretty nervous about it.  Don't really feel pregant at the moment - just sore boobs and tired.  Have had a few twinges here and there but nothing else so don't really know what to expect at the scan.  But at least I'll know either way if all is OK.

Waiting for DP to come back from work so we can have dinner (he had to go in for a couple of hours yesterday and today).

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Was so wound up about timimg-forgot to say that on top of it all last week I was spotting!!! So tomorrow first thing am off for a scan and then need to wait to hear if we are definitely going ahead this cycle-hope so!!!!

Think I'm starting the gestone tomorrow if all is well so will let you know how that goes
xxxx

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## noodle (Jan 21, 2005)

Hiya Girls,

How are you all doing? hope you have all had a nice weekend??

Well as for me, mine has been terrible from Friday morning up until now, everything has gone wrong  
It all started on Friday morning I had a huge row with my boss about time off etc....which really upset me & I came home in tears & very stressed out, then on Saturday my stepdad lost his mum which was very sad    , then whilst cooking dinner tonight I burnt my arm in the cooker    So I'm really not having a great time at the moment.........they say it all happens in 3's !!!!!

Hope maybe someone can cheer me up a little?? Please??

Anyway take care all, lots of love
nicky xxxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

In some ways Nicky - its good you had a crap weekend. That way, all the sh*t that could have happened in your 2WW is over and done with and you can get on with this cycle - get some good eggs, better embies and then get your BFP.
You know your boss is a moronic bint so don't worry about her hon. 

Had a fairly quiet weekend but Im seeing the Sugarbabes tomorrow night with my sister which Im really looking forward to.


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lou - Glad your iui went well - hope all goes well in your 2ww.. I was told 1 follie was good as the sperm have only 1 target so hopefully it's a good sign for you!    

Maddy - Really pleased that you've been able to change your day. Got to be a good omen  
Glad you sussed out the pineapple juice situation. Special good luck for Weds.  

Kyla - You've been a really busy bee appointment wise this week haven't you? Hope your kitties are okay. I'm sure they'd thank you for sorting out their teeth if they could even though you've had to postpone it for a while.  
Enjoy the Sugar Babes - will be nice to let your hair down and good luck with the counselling appt on Wednesday. I'll be really interested to see how you get on.

Ronnie - How did the dentist go? Are you gapless again? Hope it all went well. I know what you mean about writing questions down before appointments. I seem to go dumb at these appts and that's very unlike me.   

Hellie and Cally - Good luck with your scans on Thurs.    

Nicky - Obviously been one of those weekends. I agree with Kyla. The bad stuff is now out of the way and you can look forward to the good stuff at the end of your 2ww.      

I haven't had a very good week either, having this cold and being off and then af has come 1 week early. That's never happened in my life before so I'm hoping it's due to the drugs etc. I had during my iuis. Unfortunately it's put everything out though as I'd specifically booked the appointment before af in case they were going to let us start this month so looks like that's out now doesn't it?   I hope it doesn't fall on the 2nd weekend in May as dp has had a long footie wkd booked for ages and that would just be our luck. He doesn't go away v often so it would be a shame if he has to cancel. Just have to hope it doesn't fall then...

Will be reading up tomorrow night on ivf before our appointment on Tuesday to make sure I understand what they're telling us. 

Hope everyone else is okay. It's been a very changeable weekend in Norwich. Sunny one minute and downpour the next - very April showers. At least it's been a bit warmer recently although they do say it's going to be colder this week don't they?

Speak soon,
Serena


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls xxxx

Just waiting now to see what's likely to happen   

Fingers crossed we're ok to carry on

xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow its been quiet on here today!!!

Well the lining was really good they were really pleased!! So relieved-thats one hurdle-next one's the biggie though-the thawing !!

Had my first injection of progesterone today and it HURT!!!!

Hope you are all ok and have had good days

Maddy
xxxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - wow that is really good news and progress - you must be plsd.  Wonder if the acu and herbs have helped?

Yes the next big worry is the thawing - but remember it's out of your hands and nowt you can do.

PIO - ouch - they'll be worth it.

Serena - good luck with your appt tomorrow - get that notebook out.    Remember it is likely you will start on Day 21 so don't fret too much about AF's arrival - that is assuming the Docs have all the tests they want tomorrow.  If you think your AF is mucked up cos of the IUI drugs - that may mean you need to wait a bit longer anyway.  They say 3 months bet. IVF.

I contacted the Embryologist at Barts today to ask what quantities my frosties are stored as - cos the Nuffield won't except them for storage, so I need to know how many will be shipped down in one go.

Hello and have restful eves.

Sue  

Some of you talk late at night


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks Sue   Not sure what's happened to these smilies-they're not moving!!!)

You're right it is out of my hands-will try not to worry too much-(yeah right!!!)

Will keep you guys updated though!!! Am off to the Zhai tomorrow

xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Hope you get very good news tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you & checking this thread tomorrow at work.   

Ouch! Where do you have to jab yourself?  Remember they work better than botty bombs so they will be worth it. 

Serena - Good luck tomorrow. As well as forgetting what to ask them, I forget what they tell me so I always rely on DH's memory as I tend to hear about every other word they say!  

The dentist put a temp crown in for me until I go back for the permanent one 3 weeks today!  

Sue - Has the embryologist replied?

Nick - Sorry you're not having a good time at the moment.  Hopefully things will improve soon.  How is the jabbing going? When are you next going up to Barts?

Kyla - Have a great evening with the Sugar Babes tonight!

Ron
x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning girls,

Maddy thinking of you today and hoping everything goes well.   

Serena hope your appointment went well, let us know the plan.

Lou good luck for the next 2 weeks.   

Hope everyone is keeping well.

Love Cal


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Off for my acu in a bit!!!

Just wanted to ask you a quick question on what you girls did after ET (thats presuming the embies make it!!!) Did you rest, work, have bedrest etc....

Will let you know when I have news xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Maddy,

I rested for about 2/3 days but that was because I was so sore after EC and couldn't do anything else anyway.  

Good luck


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - good luck with acu - final countdown!

as for what to do afterwards - I've done everything different each time - last Oct - I spent most of it in bed - cos I had probs both ends of my bod and a cold which turned to sinusitis etc. Previously I've just rested on sofa or sitting here and I've also carried on more or less as normal with house and garden.

Ronnie - last Oct. spent most of it resting in bed/sofa and sitting at PC - yet this time she went to work.

I believe Zita West advocates 2-3 days in bed? read http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-success-and-bedrest

I think answer is what will be will be.

Serena - hope you are plsd with your appt. today and not frustrated.

Cal - is this the furthest your've got with your bfp?

Barts embryologist has emailed to say embies are stored 1 or 2 embies per straw and they can see no reason why they cant be shipped down to Nuffield for further storage - so I've asked them to spk to Nuffield Embryologist to discuss their concerns.

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Maddy, after my first IVF I took the next day off and took things easy, and then went back to work. After the 2nd one I went down with a really heavy cold so had bed rest for 5 days (not through choice!)  My GP signed me off for the whole 2ww as I felt so rough so I had lots of rest.

Good luck today!

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Girls,

sorry I haven't posted for ages   am also posting on the London Girls and find it difficult to keep up with more than one thread  

Have just read through about 5 pages of posts and will try to do some personals:

Serena, you have an appointment at Barts today? Hope it all goes well for you. 

Maddy, good luck with your FET, hope all your embies make it     I know some girls on the LG thread had gestone injections. They used emla cream to numb the area. It's available at Boots, you put it on your skin about an hour before you inject. I heard it made it a lot less painful. 

Kyla, how was the Sugarbabes concert? 

Nicky, sorry you had such a bad weekend   Hope this week is much better for you. 

Sue, I know what you mean about wanting to get tx asap after the lap. I'm not prepared to hang around myself and  won't have a long wait at Barts now. Maybe this is wishful thinking   I've just had a lap on 3rd of March so I'm ready now. I hope you stay on this thread and good luck with your tx at the Nuffield. Btw, love the picture of you cat   oh and Ron's  too. 

 to Ginger, Hellie, Ronnie and Cal on their   
Cal, I've noticed you had to take clexane after EC what about baby aspirin? Are you taking that too? I'm asking cos I have FVL too. Previous clinic told me to take aspiring after EC and clexane after a BFP . 

Lou, how's your 2ww going?       

I got the blood test forms from my GP last week. She even gave us a little pot and a form to get DH's SA done before our appointment at Barts on the 25 April. Felt really pleased at the thought of having all the results there for our appointment and hopefull being to go straight into tx. DH called the centre for reproductive medicine at Barts this morning to go in bring in the pot (GP said just call them when convenient to make sure someone there and then bring it in) just to be told they're fully booked until 11 May   This can't be right can it ? So much for trying to be all prepared for our appointment! I'd hate to have to wait another couple of weeks just to get the SA done. We know there's nothing wrong with his swimmers anyway. He's had lots of SA done during out previous tx  . I just hope they will do for a SA on the 25th. 

I'm having pre appointment nerves now, can you tell   Today is CD30 really hope AF turns up soon so I can get my day 2 blood tests done. 
I've heard that Barts only does the long protocol. I'm a low responder and have found the short protocol to be better for me. Has anyone had the short protocol at Barts. Just a bit scared that they use the "one treatment fits all" approach . 

I like the idea of the little introduction. Here's mine: 
I'm 34, DH is 44, ttc for almost 4 years. Had tubes out due to  severe endo, adenomyosis, Factor V Leiden and Protein C deficiency.
1st IVF Nov 02 -ive, 2nd ICSI Jan 03 +ive cornual ectopic, 3rd ICSI Oct 03 -ive, 4th ICSI Dec 03 +ive heartbeat stopped 7 weeks. FET Aug 04 -ive. ICSI July/Aug 05 -ive. March 06 Lap to remove endo and adhesions from ovaries and pouch of douglas.  

Maybe we should have on the first page a "Barts Girls Hall of Fame", with names and where we're at with treatment. To help us remember who's who. What do you all think?

Sushi xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sushi

Thanks for loving the look of Buffy - that's exactly the news she wants you to give her.  Now come and live with her    - you've just seen I was planning to let Billy have a turn.

Thanks for letting me stay - it's hard keeping away actually - so prob. not going anywhere.  

As for SA - you could try asking your GP and you could get it tested at your local hosp, but it should be also tested at Barts on your appt. 25th - they do loads of tests that day.  The main tests to have with you are bloods cos they need to be done on Day 2 - and I know my experience it delays things if they aren't done and if you haven't been told to do them  

As for clexane - I understand that it should be taken straight after ET - that's when I started mine and I think Cally has been on it since ET too (she was previous tx).

As for lp - yes it is my understanding that Barts only do LP.  I've only ever done SP and was satisfied and safe with results so was unhappy and worried about LP.  When I raised this concern they said "they can't have 800 patients all surging at once", and "there is no diff. bet. LP or SP - just easier to schedule".  They don't do Suns - which is req. on SP. You could try asking.

I think Barts may have previously done SP - but they won some extra contracts last yr which may have caused the switch.

Kyla - forgot to ask heard great reviews about Sugarbabes on Southern FM - hope you enjoyed it.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Maddy any news yet?   

Sue yes your right I've never been this far before.  I've been very tearful the last couple of days and can't wait to have the scan to see if it's really happening.  
Our parents are very excited and want to tell family but I can't even talk about it and when they tell me it'll all be alright this time I want to scream.  They said that before I had the ectopic (how wrong they were) and they really don't understand how it feels.  Most woman get a positive test and take it for granted in 9 months they'll have a baby, I can't think like that.  I really wish I could.  

Why won't the Nuffield transfer your freezer babes?  Can you still have FET there?

Sushi DH had his SA on the day we had our 1st appointment at Bart's, so it shouldn't delay tx for you.
As for FVL I've been on aspirin since I started down regging which is what the Dr at Bart's prescribed for our 2nd cycle and the clexane I started 6 hours after EC.  This was prescribed by the Dr I saw at the recurrent miscarriage clinic not Bart's.  Hope that makes sense.

Have you had any other problems with your FVL?


Hellie the wait is almost over.  It's been a long 3 weeks.  Good luck  

Kyla did you enjoy the concert?

Ronnie when do you have your next scan?

Speak soon

Love Cally


----------



## Sushi (Oct 10, 2003)

Sue and Cally thank you for your replies. 

Sue, are you saying Buffy is a bit of a  . She looks like such a sweet kitty  

Must say I'm a bit worried about having to do LP at Barts   I don't believe there's no difference between SP and LP. If there isn't why have 2 protocols? I all my past cycles I never had to have EC or ET at the weekend.  I'm a low responder, that's why I've always been on a SP. Oh well I'll just have to see... 
I'll definitely get my blood tests done before the appointment. If they do SA on the day that should be ok. 

Cal, I had one m/c in 2004 which was probably caused by FVL   I was taking baby aspirin but my previous clinic hadn't started me on clexane when it happened. 
How long to you have to wait for your scan? Hope it's not too long a wait now. It's very hard not to worry after you had a loss. I think this is so unfair we have to go through all this tx and then when we finally get the BFP we still can't relax. Why do we get all the worry?  

Ursula x


----------



## ncfcgirlie (Mar 16, 2006)

Feel like me and dp have reached a !!
We are officially on our 1st ivf cycle and I will start down regging on 21/04/2006!! Nicky - I'm hot on your heels honey!! 
Can't believe it actually - didn't think we would go straight into it at all. Apparently us girlies in Norwich get our own one to one info session so don't need to wait for the Bart's group session  so we're straight into it! 
Oh my god - I'm still trying to take it in. I'm going through a mixture of nervousness and excitement at the mo. Now need to find an acu person around Norwich pretty quickly so I can get that sorted too. May have to dabble on the Norwich message board to see if they have any suggestions.

Sue - I think you're right about Bart's as we've been given the long protocol so sniffing and then injections to look forward to. Thanks for the info  Glad to hear you will be able to transfer to Nuffield without too many problems. That's really good news.    I'm a bit of a night owl but it's the only time I can really get on here and concentrate when dp's gone to bed!

Any tips girls about what I need to do when re 1st ivf cycle would be greatly appreciated.

Enough about me, how's you other girlies getting on?!

Maddy - so glad to hear the scan went well. Sounds as though the acu is doing the trick. Good luck with the next step   

Ronnie - still feeling okay? (apart from the teeth  )

Cally - Hope I've given you enough info to go on. If you have any tips at all, would love to hear them. I'm up for anything which will make me feel as positive and relaxed as possible!! Not long now to your 1st scan - hang in there babes, sending you lots of     and hope it helps.

Hellie - Hope your scan goes well too. Sending you lots of     too!

Sushi - Good luck with your appointment at Bart's. You'll feel better once you've had that 1st appt there I'm sure. Perhaps a change is as good as a rest?

Kyla - Hope you're not too hung over after the Sugar Babes night out??!!

Lou - When do you test? You haven't messaged recently?

Nancy - I know you're house moving but we could be ivf buddies if you are starting at the end of April? Let me know how you get on. I'm sure the other girls would like an update once you're back online again too.

Thanks ever so much for all your support so far on all this. I really appreciate you thinking of me and hope you'll be there for me through my next journey as well as me offering you my support even though I'm a newbie. At least we all understand what everyone's going through and I think that's what makes it easier for everyone to share their thoughts.     going out to everyone who's having tx, waiting for tx or pg!!

Loads of      to you all,
Serena


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls, Sugarbabes were awesome! Only moan is they didnt come on until 9.15! So tired when I finally got into bed at midnight. Totally recommend their show though- v.v.v good


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy - Wishing you all the luck in the world for today.    

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddy - good luck today, we are all with you.  Sue x


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning Girls

Sushi, make sure you get a copy of your blood test results to take to your appt at Barts - I relied on my local hosp sending the results to Barts but they had not arrived when I had my follow-up appt in January.  So I had a mad rush to get them done again on day 2 of my next cycle (via my GP this time) and faxed a copy to Barts myself.  It didn't delay my treatment but I could have done without the stress!

Maddy, Good luck today.

Cally, Good luck for tomorrow. I just want the scan to be over with now so I know one way or another if everything's OK.

Love to you all

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxxx

Sorry I haven't posted before now-went up for my acu yesterday and just had a bad time-appointment itself was fine but tubes were messed up so was nearly late-I'm not a London lass so have to have my a-z with me at all times!!!!

Then after appointment had to go for herbs which need to be collected from Shaftesbury Rd - went wrong way up Oxford Street and ended up at Marble Arch!!! Should have been in Chinatown-my feet were killing me, I felt old and unattractive.....it was just horrid   

Anyway onto ET news...

I'm not sure if I ever explained that we had 6 embryos in the freezer-4 frozen on day 1 and 2 on day 3. Well yesterday they got 2 day 1's out the freezer and unfortunately 1 didn't survive the thaw. So they got another out (yesterday) but this morning only 1 had gone onto divide. So basically ET has been put back a day. They have just got the last day 1 out and will watch its development over the next 24 hours. If tomorrow they are not looking great, or have stopped dividing then they will get the day 3's out (I can't remember what their cell division is but I know they are grade 1) and by the afternoon we will put the best 2 back.

IVF certainly is a rollercoaster and I feel as though I've experienced emotions from despair to real hope this morning!!!

On the gestone injections they really are agony!!! Not sure I'll be able to even sit down soon - let alone rest!!!!   

I hope you are all doing OK-I'm not expecting any more news from the hospital until tomorrow morning, but am around today so will check in 

Thanks girls-your support means the world to me xxx  

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi girls,

So sorry not been posting much, but I have been reading and keeping up with you all. I find I tend to go silent through the 2ww and allow myself to get bogged down in other stuff (doing a law degree part time) to get me through it. I'll have some time this afternoon to come back and catch up properly, seeing as I'm avoiding writing an essay or three!

Maddy - crossing everything that your embies survive the thaw. 

Thinking of everyone else too.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy - All the very best of luck (again!!) for tomorrow.   

Ronnie
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cal & Hellie - Good luck girls with your scans today.     

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh girls-they are thawing the last 2 this morning x

I didn't realise this stage would be so awful x

Hellie and Cal-will be thinking of you for your scans this morning x

Love Maddy xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Well I'm back at work now after a distressing morning. The scan showed the yolk sac but no fetal pole.  I have to have another scan next Thurs and if no fetal pole then, then that's it - the pregnancy won't be viable.  I had been worried about the scan and haven't really felt 'pregnant' since I tested 3 weeks ago.  Guess my instincts were right.

I'm going to try to stay positive for the next week but am realistic enough to know that the chances of everything being OK are slight, although I know if does happen.

Hope you had better news Cally

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hellie - I'm sorry that you've had such a distressing day today.  I've read that some embies implant late & .'. the heartbeat isn't seen until later on.  

I'm keeping everything crossed for you for the scan next week.   

Take care of yourself in the meantime.

Maddy - How did you get on today? 

Cal - How was your scan?

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Maddy - I hope your last two embies made it out okay today honey. When will you know how they have done?

Hellie - Oh sweetie, how awful for you. As you said there is always a chance it will be okay but I'm the same as you, and realistic. {{{BIG HUGS}}} to you and DH. I didn't realise you hadn't been feeling pregnant these past few weeks. I hope your instincts are wrong and the next scan goes well but know we are all here for you if it doesn't.

Cally - I hope your scan went well today.

------

I had my first counselling session last night. Lasted an hour and a half. It went really well. I didnt realise just how many things had been bothering me (mostly IVF related) and it just poured out. Im going back in three week's time (she is away for two weeks now).


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Hellie Honey-I am so sorry. What a distressing day you must have had. Big hugs to you-oh Sweetie another week of waiting is a terrible prospect-both you and dh are in my thoughts xxxx

I've had a distressing day too-though after reading your post I am seeing things slightly differently-I don't want to go over it too much tonight, but just to say out of 6 of our embies only 2 made it to transfer-1 was a slow developer and the other although graded as a grade 1 did have fragmentation-I have rode such a rollercoaster over the last 24 hours-but will fill you in more tomorrow xxx

Girls-you are all great xx Thank God we have each other xxx

Cal-hope you had good news at your scan Hun xxxx

xxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick post-if you check in Hellie-we are all thinking of you xxx

 

Its been quiet on here recently hope everyuone is ok

xxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning all,

Hellie I so sorry, I so hope things turn around for you next week.  Thinking of you and DH.  

Maddy just remember the little embryos are fighters and I've read so many times how someone who had a grade 4 with fragmentation embryo transfered has gone on to have a perfect baby.  So don't you give up on them just yet.  It's a shame only 2 made it but at least you know they are the strongest 2.  
I'm staying positive for you.  

Kyla it's sounds like the counselling went really well.  I know it's wasn't an easy decision to make, so well done you.  

Just to let you all know our scan went well and we're so lucky to be expecting twins.  
It doesn't seem fair with Hellie so thats all I'll say.

Take care all

Love Cally


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Cally, I'm so pleased for you - that's wonderful news. Please don't stay quiet on this board because of my news.  The way I see it is that if I had got pregnant naturally I would have just miscarried and not known why. At least I know what was wrong if things don't progress any further at the scan next week.  

I was prepared for bad news yesterday but DP wasn't, so it has hit him really hard.  I did have a little cry this morning but will not completely write everything off until the scan. Then it's Easter so I'll be off work for 5 days, which is probably a good thing.

Maddy, hope you are OK - fingers crossed for you.

Love

Hellie
xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh Callie-congratulations Honey!! Twins is fantastic news xxx  

I am trying to be positive-but have had a difficult few days xxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Girls-where are you all?

Could really do with a chat....

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

-----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53950.0.html


----------

